# 07/01 Raw Discussion Thread: Falls. Count. Anywhere.



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*American Airlines Center, Dallas, TX*​


> The Monster Among Men and The All Mighty take their massive rivalry outside the ring this Monday night on Raw, where they will clash in a Falls Count Anywhere Match. Which of these behemoths will cement their dominance on the red brand?











*Falls. Count. Anywhere.*​


> Braun Strowman has bested Bobby Lashley in an Arm Wrestling Match, a one-on-one battle at WWE Super ShowDown and, this past Monday night, a Tug of War. However, it was The All Mighty who was standing tall after that most recent test of strength, pulling the tugging rope across the eyes of The Monster Among Men to temporarily blind the goliath, then driving him into the ringside barricade.
> 
> Strowman will have a chance for retribution against the bitter Lashley when they meet in a Falls Count Anywhere Match on Raw in Dallas. Will Lashley continue to “get these hands” as these titans battle all over the arena in a bout where pinfalls or submissions can occur anywhere? Or will The All Mighty use this chaotic stipulation to finally cut The Monster Among Men down to size?
> 
> Whatever happens, you won’t want to miss any of the hard-hitting havoc.











*How will Baron Corbin & Lacey Evans exploit Seth Rollins’ “kryptonite”?*​


> After their Winners Take All Mixed Tag Team Match against Universal Champion Seth Rollins and Raw Women’s Champion Becky Lynch was made official for WWE Extreme Rules, Lacey Evans told Baron Corbin that “even Superman has his kryptonite,” and that The Beastslayer’s one weakness is The Man herself.
> 
> How will The Sassy Southern Belle and The Lone Wolf work to ensure they leave Philadelphia with both titles on Sunday, July 14, and how will Rollins and Lynch respond?











*The Big Dog and The Deadman unite*​


> It was an alliance that no one saw coming (especially not Roman Reigns), but The Undertaker returned this past Monday night on Raw to help The Big Dog repel a two-on-one beatdown at the hands of Shane McMahon and Drew McIntyre. The unexpected assist led to a blockbuster WWE Extreme Rules announcement that Reigns and The Deadman will join forces against “The Best in the World” and The Scottish Psychopath in Philadelphia.
> 
> What fallout from this shocking team-up will we witness this Monday on Raw?











*Is AJ Styles in line for a U.S. Title opportunity?*​


> In his first match back from injury, AJ Styles lived up to his “Never Rest, Never Rust” T-shirt slogan, bringing the fight to new United States Champion Ricochet in a blockbuster Raw main event that sealed a victory for The Phenomenal One.
> 
> Ricochet has been on a tear lately, dazzling the WWE Universe and dazing opponents as he continues to fine-tune his spectacular aerial offense, but the veteran Styles proved in their match why he’s lauded as one of the most competitive Superstars in WWE today. With that victory, will Styles soon battle Ricochet once more, this time with the star-spangled title on the line?











*Is Samoa Joe our next WWE Champion?*​


> Kofi Kingston is the definition of a fighting champion. One night after defending his WWE Title against Dolph Ziggler in a Steel Cage Match at WWE Stomping Grounds, he was victorious in back-to-back bouts against Sami Zayn and Kevin Owens. Taking advantage of Kingston’s exhaustion, however, Samoa Joe attacked Kingston from behind and locked him in the Coquina Clutch, making clear his intentions to decimate the WWE Champion and claim his title.
> 
> The ambush set in motion a WWE Title Match between Kingston and The Samoan Submission Machine at WWE Extreme Rules. Kofi now counts down the days to what could be his greatest challenge since winning the WWE Championship at WrestleMania. How will Joe follow up on last week’s heinous assault?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

CJ started a discussion thread??? :monkey:wtf

:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Let's see what Heyman can do for us.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

WWE said:


> For the FIRST-TIME EVER, The New Day and The Viking Raiders will collide in tag team action this Monday on WWE Raw!


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Yawn.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Looking to the AJ/Rico build up over the US title and more antics between Alexa/Nikki the most, I will admit I'm fretting about Seth playing housewife to Becky again this Monday though.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

We'll see how Paul Heyman handles RAW from here on out.

This still looks pretty :yawn worthy, though.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lashley needs the win here. Looking forward to Joe and more from AJ/Ricochet. People saying things about Heyman already? I dont think he'll really get to be hands on until these current things get finished up, so after Extreme Rules I'd expect his direction to get started.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Wouldn't expect too much from Heyman, considering Vince is still in charge.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is gonna be a pretty tired roster, since they have been doing the Asian tour all week and they are gonna go straight from Japan to do this show I think, so I don't expect great performances in the ring, at least from the ones who have been on the tour. I guess that is one of the reasosns why they are booking New Day vs War Raiders, since neither did that trip to Japan/Singapore. Also, I imagine that it is gonna be the reason why most likely the Iiconics won't be on the show, besides they probably will promote the win the Kabuki Warriors had in Japan to earn a title shot on SD.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Only watching for Lacey and Corbin. The rest of this sounds like a waste of time.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Looking forward to the Falls Count Anywhere match and R-Truth/Carmella shenanigans with the 24/7 title.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

It’s too early in the weekend to get upset about this show. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

bradatar said:


> It’s too early in the weekend to get upset about this show.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad that we can come to an agreement after weeks. Right now I am watching Fast And The Furious DVD Sets and drinking some coffee. A lot of things to do before Raw on Monday.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

The first Monday Night Raw of the "Paul Heyman Era."

...

























Goddamn it pal it's gonna be such good shit
:vince


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Can't they announce in this previews if Firefly Funhouse will be on? I don't wanna wake up tomorrow and be disappointed when I don't find it.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

So no Bayley or Alexa on Raw?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I really hope they don't make Heyman an on screen authority figure. I have enough of that guy when he rambles on about Brock, I don't need extra of him. Keep it behind the scenes.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lacey should drop Becky and Corbin should plant one on her while Seth is tied up in the ropes being forced to watch. HHH Orton 2009 style. Now that would be some shit worth watching.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Don't Heyman and Bischoff only "take over" after Extreme Rules?

Either way, more "wild card" idiocy. Zero interest. That's the first thing that needs to go if WWE wants to win me back.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Can't wait to see how Seth Lynch defends the honor of his Man.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

sounds like 3 hours of skippable stuff to fill time before extreme rules. hopefully we at least get a moment of bliss segment or something to build hype for her HUGE win coming at ER.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

:bahgawd The Heyman Era has begun. Raw will improve.


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Can't wait to see how Seth Lynch defends the honor of his Man.


Sethy Lynch has a much better ring to it


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Lacey Evans, AJ Styles/Gallows and Anderson thing, New Day vs. War Raiders, Alexa/Nikki, whatever R-Truth does.

^That is what i'm looking forward to.

If they are going to keep on with this wildcard thing (building on RAW a match for Smackdowns top Championship) then use Charlotte on RAW too.

Not expecting any noticeable changes to RAW tonight. Not sure when the "Heyman era" even officially starts.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145316052684828674

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Shaun_27 said:


> :bahgawd The Heyman Era has begun. Raw will improve.


I was coming to ask this...when will we see Heymans hand in raw? Tonight seems early, or will we ever see Heymans influence or will it still be Vince’s final say and shitshow


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145316052684828674
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What EC3 should have done is slap some sense in to Maverick. 

The honeymoon with the bride now, 24/7 Championship later. Maverick acting like the 24/7 Championship opportunity is ending in a week and has a million dollars attached to it.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

blaird said:


> I was coming to ask this...when will we see Heymans hand in raw? Tonight seems early, or will we ever see Heymans influence or will it still be Vince’s final say and shitshow


I was definitely premature. I don't see him being directly involved with storylines that they have already planned anyway.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Think there’s more chance of Elvis being found on Mars than the New Day match not featuring interference.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

On a scale of shit to complete shit how bad will RAW be tonight?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> On a scale of shit to complete shit how bad will RAW be tonight?


Whatever complete shit minus r truth is

Btw if you're someone looking for heyman to save raw, consider his recent record of being heavily involved in the booking of bork, he writes his own stale promos that haven't changed one bit in about 4 years, and realize you should have abandoned all hope a long time ago already anyway


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Paul Heyman is not ''saving'' Raw in just one week. Stop being so stupidly impatient.

I think they will start paying attention to his ideas when AEW debuts their weekly show.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Is Heyman in charge effective immediately?


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> Is Heyman in charge effective immediately?


I reckon it'll be October before his influence shines through. They'll time it to coincide with Fox going to Smackdown for Bischoff's sake imo.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am not looking forward to more cringey Seth & Becky stuff fpalm God I can't wait till this storyline is over, it's making me not enjoy one of my favourites.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

> Falls. Count. Anywhere.


Still boring.



> How will Baron Corbin & Lacey Evans exploit Seth Rollins’ “kryptonite”?


Don't care.



> The Big Dog and The Deadman unite


:vince Just send The Undertaker out there and have him admit that this is The Big Dog's yard now! Yeah, such a good shit!



> Is AJ Styles in line for a U.S. Title opportunity?


Don't care.



> Is Samoa Joe our next WWE Champion?


:chlol


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Is tarp going over again tonight?


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Looking forward to baron shitting on seth again on the mic. Also 24/7 crap should be funny and maybe we can get an Elias song.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Alexa hosting A Moment of Bliss on RAW with Nikki Cross as the guest.

Also the Corbin/Evans vs. Rollins/Lynch at Extreme Rules is now an Extreme rules match.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

After the hardcore antics from AEW last Saturday, it's not a surprise it's going to be an Extreme Rules match between those four.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Raw's been good for 2 weeks in a row, so here's hoping for a third.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Raw's been good for 2 weeks in a row, so here's hoping for a third.


Raw was awful last week.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

I wonder if we will EVER get Bobby winning clean over Braun. Highly doubt it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Raw was awful last week.


Was about to say, did he watch the same show the rest of us did? :beckylol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Was about to say, did he watch the same show the rest of us did? :beckylol


Yeah everyone was trashing it in last weeks live thread.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Becky match is now a Extreme Rules match? Well, it is good to see that WWE realize that's the only way Becky 2 Stars can produce something decent :shrug


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Looking forward to MOB featuring Nikki can't wait to see Alexa thank her for the opportunity but also play off as not needing her to get it lol, Maybe Nikki will beg to be added based on her post match interview on SD last week.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

RAW is starting in 10 minutes and the thread is only 2 pages deep :maury


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Let Heyman do his thing, Vince.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Yeah, RAW last week was pretty bad. The RAW 2 weeks ago was pretty decent though, if I remember right.

Lashley vs. Strowman FALLS COUNT ANYWHERE starting off RAW apparently. If it is that instead of 20 minutes of Shane or Becky/Rollins or Reigns or anyone talking then i'm not complaining at all.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

New Raw preview is up


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

My expectations for this show are still lower than an ant's center of gravity, but let's see how much "Heyman effect" influences this show if at all based on the reports of changes incurring "immediately."


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

RAW tonight AKA the 3 hour preview for the IIconics Ride Along episode :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> RAW tonight AKA the 3 hour preview for the IIconics Ride Along episode :mark:


Fuck yes :sodone


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Since Heyman and Bischoff are taking over Raw and SD, it would have been the perfect time to reboot everything. Oh well.

also looks like the Paul Heyman effect already off to a positive start, having a match start off the show and not a boring promo


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh yay starting with a match!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Just spotted the Street Profits from NXT. wens3


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dallas crowd is hot already.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why did they randomly show the Street Profits :HA


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Was that the Street Profits in the back? :mark:


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Did I just see the Street Profits for a split second backstage? What was that? Someone goofed up already. LOL


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> Since Heyman and Bischoff are taking over Raw and SD, it would have been the perfect time to reboot everything. Oh well.
> 
> also looks like the Paul Heyman effort already off to a postive start, having a match start off the show and not a boring promo


I’m wondering when/if we will see their influence


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lashley should be their top heel. Not used to put Braun over more.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I was wondering who were in the flashy red outfits for a split second. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I like it when they go to cities I've been to shows in, I've been to Dallas and I've sat in that arena :lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Already botching the Stree Profits debut :maury


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Least RAW started off with a match :draper2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

blaird said:


> I’m wondering when/if we will see their influence


I hope fans give Bischoff especially some time before whining. He needs to come in and get a feel for the roster. Heyman has been there.

Either way, I say it will take a couple months to be honest. 

Also, what needs to end is the wildcard crap. Both guys want shows different from each other, yet has to share the talent. Dumb.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Why did they randomly show the Street Profits :HA


Because Kevin Dunns teeth hit the wrong button when he reached for his coke


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

After watching Moxley and Janela. I can’t take this polished crap seriously :lol


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

I can't believe they started off with a match. Shame they don't do this often.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Wonder how they stop and restart this match. :mark:


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Because Kevin Dunns teeth hit the wrong button when he reached for his coke


Appropriately ambiguous regarding what "coke" that is.

Not starting with a droning 20-minute set up of a six man :bjpenn :bjpenn :bjpenn


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Please go to the announce table and scare the commentators away so they stop talking for a minute lol.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hmm. I'm enjoying this.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Because Kevin Dunns teeth hit the wrong button when he reached for his coke


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> After watching Moxley and Janela. I can’t take this polished crap seriously :lol


Yeah, they're going to try and one up that match, let alone the show from Saturday. After watching that match, this looks so overproduced and soulless.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

That suplex hurt


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

So how long is this round? :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did Corey say holy shit?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Well...we got pyro.

And Corey didn't get bleeped out. :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Corey graves just said HOLY SHIT :lol :lol


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Graves dropping the s bomb :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Holy shit is right LOL :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

THAT MOTHERFUCKING SPOT JUST KILLED BOTH STRAWMAN AND LASHLEY!!! :rusevyes :wow


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Holy Shit."


They are scared of AEW lol Having announcers cuss.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

There goes WWE fund for pyro for the month


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

He just drop a holy shit :maury


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

What a start :sodone


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Shit not bleeped :maury :maury


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

What a hot start!!!!


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Okay no fuckim way that was planned


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

This DEFINITELY feels like Heyman's booking, no?


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Not gonna lie that was awesome, this has Heyman written on it


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

OK Heyman. OK.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Corey :lmao

Well, Apparently Paul E already booking this shit


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

"Holy Shit!"

Our sentiments exactly, Graves.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Did Corey say holy shit?


We all were thinking it, that was crazy !!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm not even mad at the effort. That's fuckin better :applause


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

what the hell happened


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

WOWWWWW that came across SO good on TV.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

dsnotgood said:


> Okay no fuckim way that was planned


of course it was lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

dsnotgood said:


> Okay no fuckim way that was planned


U Serious?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well damn. Good way to open the show. Normally they would close the show with something like that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Great start :mark :mark


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey the commentators DID stop talking for a bit I got my wish :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Great start. Lashley not losing is always a plus too.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

dsnotgood said:


> Okay no fuckim way that was planned


It's still real to you isn't it?


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Paul Heyman ladies and gentlemen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Pyro is back lol.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Business has fucking picked up in WWE son. If this isn't Heyman...I don't know what is! Better than anything I seen on Saturday night.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

First time on here in over a month, same with first time watching RAW in a month. We got a Holy Shit from an announcer, wow! Maybe things are changing.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Well goddamn. Alright Raw. Let's see what happens next.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That moment when you realize that this was the first time we've see pyro on Raw all year :trips8


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Insane spot lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice way to do a commercial. When they come back, they should have Braun and Lashley come back at each other. It would make both look good.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Nice little match. So we got explosions/fires, announcers cursing, and no promo starting the show? 

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Trying hard is so much better than phoning it in for 20 minutes with some b.s. talk segment setting up a tag match. After the Asian tour, this could have easily been a phoned in RAW, but they put some effort into the start of this.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

This fucking crowd counting 10. :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SavoySuit said:


> Pyro is back lol.


I was thinking the same thing, that Pyro budget is back baby!


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

If this is Heymans first RAW in his new position, him starting it off with two guys going through the tron is hilarious. That would be starting off with a bang, to say the least.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

The crowd NOW starts counting :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm really surprised we didn't go to an ad break by now lol.

And just as I typed that, they did haha.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Did the crowd just do a 10 count? :ha


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This is a touch overkill to keep the spotlight going, but I'll take this open 10/10 over the transparent six-man bullshit we usually get. Hell, 12 minutes w/o a commercial?

Fair play so far Paul E. :bjpenn :bjpenn :bjpenn :bjpenn


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

That camera angle


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

What was the HOLY SHIT spot?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:hmmm


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They can build Strowman and Lashley as bosses here if they restart the match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

See WWE that is how you start a show, have the match last 15 minutes. The go to an ad.

Lets see if they do better this week with segment and match placement if they are not going to an ad during matches


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay all of that sound going off and pyro with just Overkill to be honest it just look too phony


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Insane spot lol



of course it was planned. That's "effect pyro". It wouldn't look like that in reality.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Really hope that they are ok though


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Insane spot lol


I get the explosions were maybe planned but I can’t believe the whole titantron would die like that. Never seen that before. Plus ya Lashley was shaking bad


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

So far Paul Heyman hasn't lost his touch and I love the way he had Raw start. Look at the energy at the start. Good shit so far Paul. :banderas


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Best start to Raw in ages. Now lets see if they can keep it up or if they blew their wad early.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Okay all of that sound going off and pyro with just Overkill to be honest it just look too phony



They blew through the 4 of July fireworks.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't want to kill anybody's buzz but how much you guys want to bet that after this segment it starts going flat but I hope I am wrong


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I think the spot was planned but something went awry with it.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Missed the 1st bit, turned it on immediately to see Braun spearing Lashley through the set.

Well damn.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Best start to Raw in ages. Now lets see if they can keep it up or if they blew their wad early.


I hope they didn't blow their load early but I'm guessing that's it


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I thought Heyman's work would be eased in...guess not. :lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Is there really this many people getting worked in this forum? Wow. This was planned. Can't believe I had to even say that.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Southerner said:


> If this is Heymans first RAW in his new position, him starting it off with two guys going through the tron is hilarious. That would be starting off with a bang, to say the least.


Heyman is wasting no time. The segment held my attention and :lol at the crowd counting.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

So edgy....produced solid and no one got hurt either.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good way to keep your viewers for the first 15 minutes I'll give them credit


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mox Girl said:


> I'm really surprised we didn't go to an ad break by now lol.
> 
> And just as I typed that, they did haha.


The first ad break is always around the 15-20 min mark That is why I said they should always start with a match because the 2nd ad break is usually around 830

What the WWE ususaly does is start with a 20 min promo, go to ad, start a match then a few minutes into a match cut to an ad.

when they should start with an ad.

come back cut the promo and talking segment. Cut to the ad when its done, then have another match.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Is there really this many people getting worked in this forum? Wow. This was planned. Can't believe I had to even say that.


Some of these people on this forum think Darby Allen is a top 3 talent too.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Wow the announcers are actually having a serious tone too, way to go Paul E :clap


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

It was a cool spot but now things are being drawn out.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Keep in mind though that was a no holds barred match let's see what the .rest of the show is like. Hope.it keeps this momentum


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Honey Bucket said:


> What was the HOLY SHIT spot?


Strowman tackled Lashley through the stage set and the pyros went off. Both laid out from it, obviously.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:heyman6 YOU GOTTA SPEND MONEY TO MAKE MONEY VINCE CMON 

:vince Well... GODAMMIT DO IT :vince5

:heyman5


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Best opening in about 10-15 years for Raw. Great start to the new era.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Come on Heyman, don't book them like bitches. Have Lashley break out and go after Braun. Make 2 stars in one night right here.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> It was a cool spot but now things are being drawn out.


Yeah now they are milking it. As they will.all.of tonight 
:cole


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Come on Heyman, don't book them like bitches. Have Lashley break out and go after Braun. Make 2 stars in one night right here.


Have them fight in the fucking hospital :mark


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

And the "holy shit" sounded like it came from a person in the crowd near it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

deepelemblues said:


> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/D4LZGPo.png" border="0" alt="" title="Heyman" class="inlineimg" /> YOU GOTTA SPEND MONEY TO MAKE MONEY VINCE CMON
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EwVd5.png" border="0" alt="" title="Vince McMahon" class="inlineimg" /> Well... GODAMMIT DO IT <img src="https://i.imgur.com/MYL5D3X.png" border="0" alt="" title="Vince" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/vsSbHGB.png" border="0" alt="" title="heyman5" class="inlineimg" />


Bring PYRO back!!!
:mj2


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

DammitC said:


> That moment when you realize that this was the first time we've see pyro on Raw all year :trips8


Its been about a year. Last pyro was Kane's flames I think last summer.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Hopefully it cuts to the hospital in an hour and they’re fighting with Braun screaming “I’m not finished with you”


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This is dragging a touch now but nice humane vocal inflection throughout this whole segment off break rather than brushing it off.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Braun got nerfed, during his feud with Roman that would only shake him up a little bit


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


How do you get these gifs so fast ?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Now can we follow this up with someone running Seth over in a truck and writing him off TV for a year?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> And the "holy shit" sounded like it came from a person in the crowd near it.


Nah that was Graves. 
They're still milking this. Well least this is better than the last 3 weeks of shit.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Match Of The Year :braun


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I want the footage of the cameraman flailing around during that spot.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Let's take a prediction on how many times they'll replay that footage tonight :lol

Also the commentators trying to act serious is so cringey.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

kingnoth1n said:


> Have them fight in the fucking hospital :mark













This shit is so easy. Braun and Lashley should be their biggest stars. It's right here in front of them.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Renne legs :sodone


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Love how Renee is totally speechless.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Great touch with the somber moments


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Paul Heyman and Bruce Prichard are killing this opening

MAGGLE is not fucking it up

Graves is killing it


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And here comes Cole to kill the mood with that depressing, dramatic monotone bullshit. He should be marking out right now to keep up the momentum not act like he's at a funeral.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay they're really over milking this though seriously how many replays do we have to see


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Strowman breaks down the door of Lashley's hospital room and pins him on the hospital bed. *

Book it


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Usually we bash Cole, but credit where it is due, this is a hell of a sell job from him here.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Yeah now they are milking it. As they will.all.of tonight
> :cole


So? It was fucking great, and a killer open. Its adding to the realism.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> How do you get these gifs so fast ?


https://twitter.com/tde_wrestling?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> This is dragging a touch now but nice humane vocal inflection throughout this whole segment off break rather than brushing it off.


Nah because they need to cut to another ad soon. So this segment between the match and the next ad is perfect.


Also since its falls count anywhere. I hope someone gets pinned at the hospital.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

They're never going to move on from this are they? 

Milking every second of it.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Thank you Heyman chants..?

They for sure brought the pyro for this too. This was a better 20 minute start to RAW than what usually would happen.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> And here comes Cole to kill the mood with that depressing, dramatic monotone bullshit. He should be marking out right now to keep up the momentum not act like he's at a funeral.


Yeah its def fake forced. Noone.buys this.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Headliner said:


> And here comes Cole to kill the mood with that depressing, dramatic monotone bullshit. He should be marking out right now to keep up the momentum not act like he's at a funeral.


Dude two guys went through a tron


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> This shit is so easy. Braun and Lashley should be their biggest stars. It's right here in front of them.


mmmm cole cutting a promo about how real it is.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

wow back to back matches. crazy.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so far WWE taking a page out of AEW and having matches and not a lot of talking between matches.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Woke the audience up, The Viking Men got a decent pop.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> seriously how many replays do we have to see


Over 9000


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

2 matches in a row to start? The fuck is this shit? This isn't wrestling. Wrestling is where you have the entire McMahon family in the ring with mics.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well it's like their first time in a long time they delivered something decent on the show so of course they're going to milk it 
:maury


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The fact that they still are saying "local medical facility" and "sports entertainment" makes me think that is not serious


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Fuck man....after that opener some heavy metal and the Viking Experience.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wait, so no tron the rest of the night?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They better keep the tron blacked out all night to sell what happened.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Cole damn near ruining the moment. :eyeroll


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> so far WWE taking a page out of AEW and having matches and not a lot of talking between matches.


Sometimes less is more. 

Looks like we will be milked all night to this incident. Stay tuned!!
:vince3


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> And here comes Cole to kill the mood with that depressing, dramatic monotone bullshit. He should be marking out right now to keep up the momentum not act like he's at a funeral.


I'm not surprised, he sucks at commentary and should have been retired by now.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Nah that was Graves.
> They're still milking this. Well least this is better than the last 3 weeks of shit.


Hate to disagree, but it's been longer than 3 weeks of shit...Crap, I mostly just use this as background noise and still think I'm a fan for doing that much.

I didn't like that "in the competitiveness of sports entertainment" crack. That sounds almost like trying to blame AEW for forcing them to do this...

It's a work of course, but I think a few things went wrong. Speared too hard is my guess.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

What I love about the Heyman/Bischoff hirings:

Not only will they see AEW as competition, but they will try to one up each other to please Vince. And if you know anything about Eazy-E, this fucker is about to make SD great again.


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

People thinking that was a real fuck up ?


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

The entrances look better without the tron or the lights


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> 2 matches in a row to start? The fuck is this shit? This isn't wrestling. Wrestling is where you have the entire McMahon family in the ring with mics.


I thought this was wrestling










:heston


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Wait, so no tron the rest of the night?


They have to offset the cost of all that pyro they just used


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Come on, it's falls count anywhere! End the match in the hospital!!


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Welcome back Paul.

I wonder how they will follow that tonight?

Maybe the match should have gone on last, leave us with a cliffhanger ?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

kariverson said:


> Come on, it's falls count anywhere! End the match in the hospital!!


i wouldnt worry, it's happening at some point tonight

hopefully at the end


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I thought this was wrestling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP THIS IS AWESOME


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah Ambrose I mean Mox could teach them how to deal with bumps
:ambrose


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> What I love about the Heyman/Bischoff hirings:
> 
> Not only will they see AEW as competition, but they will try to one up each other to please Vince. And if you know anything about Eazy-E, this fucker is about to make SD great again.


Plus Bishoff was always great at the show flow going around the matches. Hopefully both shows use that to their advantage


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

kingnoth1n said:


> nWo4Lyfe420 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought this was wrestling
> ...


Ricochet approves
:russo


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I love that people want more matches and action to start RAW. They do that but some still find a way to bitch and moan about things "taking too long" lol Love this place at times....


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If Lashley and Braun end up fighting in the hospital, I want all the titles on them 2 pronto.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MetalKiwi said:


> Welcome back Paul.
> 
> I wonder how they will follow that tonight?
> 
> Maybe the match should have gone on last, leave us with a cliffhanger ?


Nah they will cut back to the hospital where the match will continue when they both wake up.

That is how I see it going


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> i wouldnt worry, it's happening at some point tonight
> 
> hopefully at the end


That'd be refreshing and fun. I don't know if WWE is up to it xD


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Edit. Nevermind


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Headliner said:


> And here comes Cole to kill the mood with that depressing, dramatic monotone bullshit. He should be marking out right now to keep up the momentum not act like he's at a funeral.


Disagree 100%, adds to the realism if anything. Can't just have the announcers sit there like stumps on a log bro.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

That was an excellent, different opener. I really enjoyed that, a lot. So much better than just talking to start.

Graves' holy shit comment was a nice touch. 



Headliner said:


> And here comes Cole to kill the mood with that depressing, dramatic monotone bullshit. He should be marking out right now to keep up the momentum not act like he's at a funeral.


Eh, I get where you're coming from, but I think they really wanted a worked shoot thingy there. His tone makes sense.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

There's nothing Heyman can do to make New Day not suck.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Anddd RAW just went downhill with these idiots


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Ricochet approves
> :russo


Ricochet can't clap. His hand is busy.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG no Pancakes

Thank you Paul E


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Paul E with creative control and actual money to work with. If AEW ramps up and WWE responds again by ramping up...well, a man can dream can't he? Most of us have stuck around for almost 2 decades through phoning it in wrestling. We want it exciting again.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Nice touch that they fixed the video screens except for the part Lashley & Braun went through.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145847230139707393

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145848096242458624
Speaking of "throwing it out the window", I really wish my mom didn't text me recently & I had to reply. (That's why I didn't post those tweets sooner.)



Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074148451095625729


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Dude two guys went through a tron


They not dead just give them a Z pack and they'll be fine. :tripstroll


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They seriously turned the tron back on already? god why are they so dumb.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I can't stand New Day. Comedic bums.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

I really despise these idiots


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Renne legs :sodone


Lmao right. Who cares bout Braun n lashley. Rene showin some leg brehh


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> OMG no Pancakes
> 
> Thank you Paul E


Wait for Kofi...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> What I love about the Heyman/Bischoff hirings:
> 
> Not only will they see AEW as competition, but they will try to one up each other to please Vince. And if you know anything about Eazy-E, this fucker is about to make SD great again.


He's got a KNACK...for making it better

:mark:

His run in WWE was good. 

Starting the show with 2 match segments, MORE OF THIS PLEASE. Put the talking in the middle, physical stuff to sell people on the rest of the show, please. 

Its just a crying shame it aiin't a RAW tag team. I don't think New Day is a good transition after the first segment, IMO.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

and we immediately see who has the real power as we are back to conventional vince-dictated commentary


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Hope they throw down in the hospital later seriously,


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Now we're back to TV-G rated cringe. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> OMG no Pancakes
> 
> Thank you Paul E


Hmmmmm small change. It's a start
:bryan


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

hey guys did you know that the new day are one of the best tag teams in the WWE and have been on a roll? this is only the 500th time you've heard it in the last 18 months


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Nah they will cut back to the hospital where the match will continue when they both wake up.
> 
> That is how I see it going


Sounds good. Sort of old-school WWF style.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Can the new day please fail a drug test and get released?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I.wonder if theyll.get rid of that 2 of 3 falls shit????
:mj2


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Tuning in live to see what Heyman has in store, and whether his influence will be noticed ...

Have to say, the "through the LED board" spot, we've seen before, but the production of it and the static camera looking down for several minutes as we hear nothing but the chatter of the ENTs ... That was really nicely done.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Joe!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> OMG *no Pancakes*
> 
> Thank you Paul E



They are coming. Wait until Charlotte shows up.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Corey burying the wildcard rule haha. First holy shit now this, Corey killing it tonight.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Joe please murder these fruitcakes


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Man I love the Viking Experience some pretty unique offense.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Joe! Joe! Joe!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yessss Joe killing them..... Well..he was.
:mj


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Joe is going to get added to the match after an ad right


The ad breaks are what really kills the show.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

this match does have just a little bit of energy to it


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Six man tag, playas!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I really want this new format to die.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Fucking A' Joe coming in like a boss. This is the hottest first 30 minutes of Raw in YEARS...and Im talking like 15-19 years.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Hahaha heymans the man


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Joe vs. Kofi 10pm slot?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The Braun/Lashley segment could be a call back to 1998 on RAW when Foley and Funk suffered an accident in that dumpster and they came back later in their hospital gear.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So the Vikings are heels now?

Inb4 6 man tag... some things never change :eyeroll


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They'll come back with a 6 man tag, but I really hope not.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Glorified minstrel act. New Day wore out it's welcome over a year ago. Pancakes and unicorns...way to macho it all up Vince....sigh.

Bet we have a 3 on 3 when it comes back on.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Prob 6 man now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This is the 3rd ad break in the first 30 mins. WTF does the WWE do this.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Ah ol' 6 man rearing his head , just a match later than usual :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

If I reply to anyone in this thread slowly or late, you know why. 

Fuck my damn life, but I'm still trying to concentrate & enjoy the show.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Director, during the production meeting before RAW, discussing the loading of Lashley and Strowman into the ambulances:

"I can't stress this enough, guys. We need close up, detailed shots of these guy's crotches. Like, I want the viewers to know the exact size and shape of their penises. In fact, call Lashley right now. Tell him to wear even tighter shorts than usual. I want this to be borderline porn."


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> So Joe is going to get added to the match after an ad right
> 
> 
> The ad breaks are what really kills the show.


Predictable...yes. let's see if u are right


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

maybe it's just because i'm properly prepared chemically but this raw has felt like a random AE raw where you're not sure it's gonna be a good show but it has potential 

so it's one of the top 5 raws of the last 20 years if it keeps this ambiguous goodness up until the end :draper2


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So this formula that they're doing commercial breaks is actually getting pretty redundant interference or two of three Falls is what they're doing. Itll.be bullshit old soon..
fpalm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

There it is...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Predictable...yes. let's see if u are right


...and I was right lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Did...Renee just say "hospital"?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

oh, it's a 6 man tag. I count exactly......0 surprise in this forum.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

So stupid they turned the tron back on. Leaving it off would have been cool. Dumbasses. I can just imagine Paul telling Vince to leave it off and Vince saying no...it’s what the ppl want.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Well at least this 6 man match makes sense, since New Day is a 3 man group. And seeing Joe beat down all the New Day will be wonderful.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

First 15 min- heyman

Next 15 min- all Vinny


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

lol its still wrestling compared to promo after promo....there is no pleasing ANYONE on this forum.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

If the reports of slowly working in their ideas is true, then they could be giving Paul a few segments of each show to produce and then gauge the audience/social media reaction. I really do not see them giving them complete control of the whole show in week 1.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

immediate 6 man tag is wrong, what you do is have them brawl and the new day get beat up and you have a match next week on raw

or in the third hour of this raw

it's like come on this shit isn't complicated

but i still have hope :drose


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

dsnotgood said:


> So stupid they turned the tron back on. Leaving it off would have been cool. Dumbasses. I can just imagine Paul telling Vince to leave it off and Vince saying no...it’s what the ppl want.


Yeah they act all serious then shit on it by putting the tron back.on
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/m2XjBg7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Heston" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

kingnoth1n said:


> lol its still wrestling compared to promo after promo....there is no pleasing ANYONE on this forum.


You could give everyone a Million Dollars and they'd say "But how am I suppose to carry all this?" complain complain complain


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

deepelemblues said:


> immediate 6 man tag is wrong, what you do is have them brawl and the new day get beat up and you have a match next week on raw
> 
> or in the third hour of this raw
> 
> ...


agree; Viking Raiders are getting additional exposure and are looking strong as fuck....NO ONE should be complaining about that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

blaird said:


> First 15 min- heyman
> 
> Next 15 min- all Vinny


It's just Heyman having to work with the stupid ad break rule


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

blaird said:


> First 15 min- heyman
> 
> Next 15 min- all Vinny


Half of RAW being good is an upgrade.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

dsnotgood said:


> So stupid they turned the tron back on. Leaving it off would have been cool. Dumbasses. I can just imagine Paul telling Vince to leave it off and Vince saying no...it’s what the ppl want.


What would have been better was to have the tron showing but with the breaks in it. Broken glass look or something.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

kingnoth1n said:


> lol its still wrestling compared to promo after promo....there is no pleasing ANYONE on this forum.


You are missing the point.

People are not complaining about wrestling matches. They are complaining about teh stupid ad break rule ruining the wrestling


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Bryan Jericho said:


> You could give everyone a Million Dollars and they'd say "But how am I suppose to carry all this?" complain complain complain


fr bro. Im having a fuck ton of fun watching the Viking Raiders here. Sorry some of you can't. Stockholm syndrome from Saturday night.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

not gonna lie, the production, the camera work is different and way better tonight


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

HOLLA HOLLA! SIX MAN TAG, PLAYA!

Got to add my +1 to the dislike of the new format. It's clear that it has nothing to do with making the show less predictable or more sports-like. It's all about literally not having actual wrestling happening in the ad breaks. The "solution" for this is to have a random reason being thrown in, 3 minutes into every match, for "throwing the match out" somehow - that is, if we aren't being spammed with 2 Out Of 3 Falls matches every show, of course.

This actually just makes the unrealistic nature of the show even more obvious than the old "Suicide dive! Oh My God! Can he fight back from this?!" leading into every set of ads.

Seriously, can we not just have MATCHES AIR IN THE SHOWS SEGMENTS THAT ARE LONGER THAN 10 MINUTES? It's not fucking rocket science.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Aybar looks bad having to sell for this skinny bird chest geek, but not his fault. It's what he has to work with at the moment, things should change soon though.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kofi's first clean loss in months


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

YES! Joe choking Kofi out!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Crap...just had an idea on the ad break thing...Hope they don't do it but they could have 'rest periods" like in boxing or other by round sports.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Joe's definitely losing at ER now.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kofi taking an L? This is different. Guess Joe is losing the title match tho. :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kofi confirmed to win now. Lol


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

What a match. and Joe with the fucking clean win :mark


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I wonder if Joe is going to win at Extreme rules. They've booked him a lot stronger than other Indy or TNA acquisitions.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The usual "dive through the ropes to the outside" spot.

I didn't mind that it predictably turned in to a 6 man tag team match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yep this means Kofi will keep his belt. Nice win by Joe.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Joe actually made Kofi pass out :wtf


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Joe's definitely losing at ER now.


Nah, go home show will help us figure that one out bro.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Joe initiating the run-in AND getting the last laugh with a sub win?

Well played again Heyman :bjpenn :bjpenn :bjpenn :bjpenn :bjpenn :bjpenn


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Fun match. Doesn’t make sense for the Raiders to help Joe after they cost him the initial match.

Also, Joe vs Kofi in a ladder match? Eh, don’t know how well that will work out.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

2 out of 3 falls match playa!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow, someone actually selling a move the whole time after the match. Imagine THAT!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Miz and Elias 2 out of 3 falls...AGAIN! ...why?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Joe ending Kofi's winning streak since this year began. :rusevyes


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Joe's definitely losing at ER now.


Yep. Bet the house on it.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Best hour of WWE in a long long time....too bad they just showed a promo of Becky Lynch and her woman later. Instantly lost points there.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh come on? Another Elias/Miz 2/3 falls match? I don't want to start posting hot women


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

how many times are they gonna show this wedding spot?


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Oh Good. A 2 Out Of 3 Falls match. I love those - and we almost never get to see them! Come to think about it, them being so rare is probably what makes them so fun ...

\sarcasm


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

LOL Mavericks shirt is hardcore.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> Crap...just had an idea on the ad break thing...Hope they don't do it but they could have 'rest periods" like in boxing or other by round sports.


No No No No

This is how you do it.

If the format is like this


15 mins ad, 10 mins, ad 5 mins, ad 15 mins

You book it like this

Match, ad Match, ad promo/ backstage segment, ad, match.

Instead of the dumb way the WWE does it where they start a match knowing they just have 5 mins before they have to cut to an ad, so they do a dumb quick finish just to set up that match being changed to a 6 man.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

rockstar spud's wife in that get-up with a blindfold on 

heyman's back in charge of this segment


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Truth :lol


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

I love truth...gimme more 24/7 title stuff and more truth!


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Miz and Elias are the lucky winners of getting this weeks 2 out of 3 falls match on RAW.

R-Truth :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Southerner said:


> Miz and Elias are the lucky winners of getting this weeks 2 out of 3 falls match on RAW.
> 
> R-Truth :lol


Miz to job out again :mj2


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Maverick's wife is winning the 24/7 title tonight.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

My hot Asian wife :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

His hot Asian wife is on the line? :mark:


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> Maverick's wife is winning the 24/7 title tonight.


Would be gold man. Hope this happens.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

So Karl is a cuck :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No Way Jose????
For FUCKS sake!!!!
fpalm
fpalm


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Puttin his bih on the line :lmao


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

R-Truth. hahaha


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

R truth dancing with drakes wife and hot Asian wives on the line. Hahah, loving this,


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

No one:
Absolutely no one:
Karl Anderson: "My hot Asian wife"


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Drake and truth is the best written feud right now...I had no clue I needed this but thanks wwe


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Beat this loser Cesaro!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ceasro is sick of this shit.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Cesaro not messing around with this jobber.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BTW with the whole 24/7 title thing, that is a perfect thing to use before matches if you need to waste 5 minutes, that way you don't have to do a restart of a match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

R-Truth like....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Charly is in HOT DEMAND
:russo


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Kowalski u prolly right man. Cesaro bout to end this mans career.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

cesaro demolishing this nobody :banderas


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Heyman building the heels quickly. Good shit.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charly looking like a whole snack


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Who the hell approved that conversation between AJ and the Good Brothers for live TV? LMAO

...

In other news, No Way Jose being used exactly correctly lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I can't stand the Street Profits.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I like that No Way Jose ditched the green braids or whatever. That was hideous.

Street Profits!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why the NXT tag team on Raw? We saw how long Johnny Wrestling lasted


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This call up is so random


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Since when did MVP gain so much weight and team with Jamie Foxx in NXT?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If Heyman pushes Cesaro seriously............ :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Who are these idiots?
MORE COMEDY?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly :mark: wens3


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charly dancing and you change the camera to Shane?!


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Street Profits debuting? Ugh, I don't like where this is going. They're too talented to be buried.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

what smoke?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That's what we need is another dancing tag team gimmick 
fpalm
fpalm


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

greasykid1 said:


> Who the hell approved that conversation between AJ and the Good Brothers for live TV? LMAO
> 
> ...
> 
> In other news, No Way Jose being used exactly correctly lol


I think nobody which is why it was good. Lol no way hit Asian wife on the line passes haha.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

They want the what!!!?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Anderson trying to pass his wife around like a blunt and Street Profits singing we want the smoke to show they about that life.:sodone


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

I don’t know which one it was but one of the street profits hit one of the best 5 star frog splashes I’ve ever seen...come off the roof he was so high...somewhat entertaining promo there so I’ll give them a chance


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> If Heyman pushes Cesaro seriously............ :mark:


I hope he pushes his new faction with Roode and EC3, they could be huge


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

Finally Shane after the break. :mark:


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

The Street Prophets showing up might have be kinda surprising if Kevin Dunn hadn't shown them on screen for a full 4 seconds by accident in the opening 3 minutes of the show.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Anderson trying to pass his wife around like a blunt and Street Profits singing we want the smoke to show they about that life.:sodone


I def caught them talking about the Iranian airlines. Such good shit anytime someone brings that up.:laugh:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

First hour flew by, good job WWE


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Mordecay said:


> Oh come on? Another Elias/Miz 2/3 falls match? I don't want to start posting hot women


A few years back we posted "food porn". Just images of great looking food.







Pizza Hut used to make these "THe Priazzo".


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> First hour flew by, good job WWE


Agreed. Amazing what good booking can do. And we had 3-4 matches.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Peyton in a carmax commercial :sodone


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Isn't AJ a family man

At least as much as Heath Slater right


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Man, Peyton is ridiculously hot, even in a stupid car commercial wens3


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

Good first hour of RAW, WWE. Keep it up. Hopefully this lasts more than a week


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145858764488077312
*What is it, Drew?

SHANE, YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP.*


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

So far the heels really are looking strong. Hopefully the trend keeps going for Lacey.

"rumors are swirling" is them being like "Undertaker is planned to be on the show but we can't tell you when, so please keep watching and don't turn the channel".


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

One of my buddies stopped by and RAW was on and he was like "I haven't watched wrestling in 10 years!!!" He was all excited and all it took was the first segment for him to realize how stupid it is now. It is comical how awful those "explosions" looked. When someone runs into electrical equipment it doesnt shoot off twinkly fireworks for 5 minutes. I was almost embarrassed that he witnessed that.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

deepelemblues said:


> Isn't AJ a family man
> 
> At least as much as Heath Slater right


Wendy left him for Joe.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Cesaro destroying No Way Jose though :trips8


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Those three reacting somber suddenly is too so phony and fake come on


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

More info later = has to be a segment in the hospital. They keep telling us to stay tuned in.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Note that this first hour did not involve pushing the main storyline or whatever the saga of Seth and his Man is down our throats just because


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is beyond lame. I get they want to be serious but come on guys. Overkill.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Sarah Schreiber wens3


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

I bet this Strowman vs Lashley shit isn't over tonight.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-XERO- said:


> R-Truth like....




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145858030854184961


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Shut up Miz and turn back heel


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

P Thriller said:


> One of my buddies stopped by and RAW was on and he was like "I haven't watched wrestling in 10 years!!!" He was all excited and all it took was the first segment for him to realize how stupid it is now. It is comical how awful those "explosions" looked. When someone runs into electrical equipment it doesnt shoot off twinkly fireworks for 5 minutes. I was almost embarrassed that he witnessed that.


That's the problem with this company is they over exaggerate they try to make it real but then they over-exaggerated the Pyro and also exaggerated acting somber


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shane O Mania the TOP heel today in the WWE
:heston 
:maury 
:heston 
:mj2 
:maury


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Cory, shut the fuck up.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> This is beyond lame. I get they want to be serious but come on guys. Overkill.


I actually think they are doing it for the right reason for once.

Think of Braun and Lashley as tonight's main storyline. The way they keep talking about it tells me they are just hyping another segment where they go at each other.

Heyman is saving Lashley and Braun at the same time. If it goes down how I think it will, both will be important again by the end of the night.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Well this is the low point of the show so far


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> That's the problem with this company is they over exaggerate they try to make it real but then they over-exaggerated the Pyro and also exaggerated acting somber


At leat they are trying that is what we were asking for since Mania. And it wasnt that bad.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Shane is here? BRB gonna make dinner


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

Drew coming out after Shane, please let him be the main guy of this team from now on


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

My condolences to anyone taking a shot anytime "Rumors are swirling" has been uttered. I get its a hook for fans to stay tuned in but jeez.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:vince5: "Since these sons of bitches like 1-fall singles matches so much, let's double up and keep giving them 2 out of 3 matches out the ass, DAMN IT!"

At this rate, I'm getting closer and closer to straight up counting the days until AEW finally gets on TV. :armfold


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

P Thriller said:


> One of my buddies stopped by and RAW was on and he was like "I haven't watched wrestling in 10 years!!!" He was all excited and all it took was the first segment for him to realize how stupid it is now. It is comical how awful those "explosions" looked. When someone runs into electrical equipment it doesnt shoot off twinkly fireworks for 5 minutes. I was almost embarrassed that he witnessed that.


Your friend must really hate movies too. Those are also fake.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*ANNOUNCER, SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!*


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mike Rome needs to drink some water. :lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Please chant boring at these Jabronis


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shane with mega Go Away Heat :lol


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

I’d love for truth to come out during Shane promo and do a little 5 min thing where the 24/7 title changes a few times and truth somehow wins it back and takes off


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Borrrrrrring!!!!!


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Shane is here? BRB gonna make dinner


She can drop that geek Tye and come make dinner for me. Bacon and Egg Sammich.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

its hard to care about macintosh when all he does is call himself a psychopath and then go lose to Roman over and over. That ain't how you build a heel up, Vince.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

They're still talking, fuck.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

1 good hour of RAW.
10+ minutes of boring as fuck Shane promo.

Welp, we had a good run, guys. Even Heyman can't stop the boss's son and his awful promo skills.

Fuck, even Drew's promo is cookie-cutter bullshit.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Anybody looked at the shocking moment between Braun Strowman and Bobby Lashley?
That was regrettable.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Drew is literally the cure for insomnia.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Drew wears his ring gear to the airport


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why cant this happen on SD.

Shane should not be on both shows


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Crowd still hot tho guys.....as long as taker comes out right here.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn. That pop.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Poor Mike Rome having to really stress out his vocal cords to yell "Best in the world". Greg Hamilton on SD though has shown his endurance on doing it. It really is impressive. Imagine if Jojo was still there, having to do the same thing.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Nice....kayfabe lightning :mark


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Drew is literally like watching paint dry then peel


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Gotta have Taker to help them shit ratings


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They should have corbin come out as taker to troll everyone


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-XERO- said:


> Cory, shut the fuck up.


*Corey, damnit.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145855326719270912
*CHOKE HIM OUT!*


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Gong :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> They should have corbin come out as taker to troll everyone


I'd mark out.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Did Taker get lost on his way to the entrance or something, he took forever to come out, even for him :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Thought Taker was gonna pop through the broken part of the stage. :lol


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Gotta have Taker to help them shit ratings


If they continue programming like this, won't be shit for too much longer.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did he miss his cue or something?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I just cant get excited to see Taker anymore. He should of retired years ago.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Trophies said:


> Thought Taker was gonna pop through the broken part of the stage. :lol


I did too, thought I saw him for a sec, lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mox Girl said:


> Did Taker get lost on his way to the entrance or something, he took forever to come out, even for him :lol


he had to put his walker away and was having trouble folding it up


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

A Drew Mcintyre/Shane promo + Taker's 10 minute entrance = :yawn


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No commercial? Impressed so far. 
:mj


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Old timers find nothing wrong with Taker shooting lightning but rant and rave when they see flips and dives


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

El Grappleador said:


> Anybody looked at the shocking moment between Braun Strowman and Bobby Lashley?
> That was regrettable.


It wasn't to bad. I think they went a bit overboard with the fireworks when they went through the wall though.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The show was literally great until Drew and Taker hit it with Nyquil. Fuck. This better not be a WM match. Fuck right off.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> A Drew Mcintyre/Shane promo + Taker's 10 minute entrance = :yawn


Intermission.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm really surprised that Shane isn't hiding behind Drew right now :lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

I know he’s old and way past his prime but you can tell he’s something everyone on the entire roster could only wish to be.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They should go to commercial during Taker's entrance, only to have it restarted after break lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Taker sucks on the mic.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> They should go to commercial during Taker's entrance, only to have it restarted after break lol


He will have only made it half way to the ring


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Taker- you’re a couple lost souls

Me- SWIMMING IN A FISH BOWL, YEAR AFTER YEAR


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

What’s my line :taker


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Thing is though, crowd is still hot as hell.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

undertaker is low key lame now days.. remember back in 1999 when we were kids and he was legit frightning and hung people on crosses?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Taker sucks on the mic.


No he doesn't :mj4


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

This segment = zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The only way I'd get excited to see Taker again is if he came out as The American Badass...but even then once the bell rang it would change to disappointment


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ALL. OF. ETERNITY :taker

Confirmed we are getting Undertaker FOREVER


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sephiroth766 said:


> Old timers find nothing wrong with Taker shooting lightning but rant and rave when they see flips and dives


I hate both. I've always had issue with Taker's character. Even said so on this forum.

The only time I liked him was the ministry days, where he was more of a satanic cult leader, not a fake dead man.

Plus that Ministry theme shits all over this Taker theme that puts you to sleep.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Taker vs. Drew will be so God damn boring to watch, I really don't want to see it.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

"Acrid stench" this a promo or a fucking Poe story :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

My boy Baron!


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

If taker was full time u guys will shit on him ???


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

kingnoth1n said:


> Thing is though, crowd is still hot as hell.


They're in Dallas they should be.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lacey's sexy back tho


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A Becky/Seth interview? Talk about cringe :lauren


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why is Corbin having so much trouble speaking?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Lacey needs to be the one talking in this feud


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hell nah this n*gga still walking up the ramp :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Taker on the mic = zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

NO ONE TALKS LIKE THIS


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What the fuck they cut back to Taker?? Odd timing but okay lmfao..guess hes too slow to get back to the tron


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

I love becky but why are they calling Seth the man’s man?. He is the UC for goodness sake


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Taker still walking to the back :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No lie, warming up to Corbin. Just don't let anyone see his second face again. Keep that shirt on.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Dude Baron is such a bonified G, and Lacey is the perfect woman. Killer promo by these 2. lolllll. Lacey calling out them wondering eyes. :mark


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

So, we just had almost 20 minutes of uninterrupted Monday Night RAW.
For promos.

And yet we will still have adverts in the middle of almost every other match tonight.
PRIORITIES, Vince. It only takes a little bit of concentration and shuffling about of segments and we can get all the same things, with matches uninterrupted.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

it sounds like they're in a train.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I heard about the Lashley Strowman thing, what else was good in the first hour


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Baron is Pimp as hell


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Why is Corbin having so much trouble speaking?


Most would have trouble speaking if Lacey was right beside them putting on makeup.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, was Taker crawling up the ramp or something? What the fuck :westbrook5


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Taker is STILL leaving the ring.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

finalnight said:


> Why is Corbin having so much trouble speaking?


The Goddess was standing next to him. Is this a joke? Most mortals would have trouble.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Tk Adeyemi said:


> I love becky but why are they calling Seth the man’s man?. He is the UC for goodness sake


Sethy Lynch: The Sandwich Layer


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

lol they cut back to taker because they had some extra time before the next commercial break they had to fill :lol

still 

this raw has shown a lot of potential


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Lacey! :mark

Lacey vs. Natalya tonight? :mark Hell yeah!

Them cutting back to Undertaker finally making it up the ramp. :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145864421777932292


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh fuck off WWE with your downplaying of Seth into just Becky's boyfriend. UGH.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> I heard about the Lashley Strowman thing, what else was good in the first hour


No promos, only matches and some 24/7 stuff. It flew by.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Mox Girl said:


> Oh fuck off WWE with your downplaying of Seth into just Becky's boyfriend. UGH.


"Seen them wondering eyes in the back" :mark


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> No promos, only matches and some 24/7 stuff. It flew by.


Thanks was there a title change?


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Only thing I haven’t been a fan of was the 6 man...new day could have put over Viking raiders and then have joe come out, not have joe come out, make a 6 man, and joe win for his team. A little rub for a solid tag team wouldn’t have hurt new day either.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The tag team, winner take all match could be pretty good, with the extreme rules stip.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Thanks was there a title change?


Go back and watch, the best first hour in about 15 years man.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Cole really made to explain what "Winners Take All" means?
Fuck you. We aren't the idiots that you take us for, Vince.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Is Becky's boyfriend a wrestler? Why does he have a red belt? Did Becky give him a toy belt to make him happy?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

OMG! No one cares about those two dating WWE!!!


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Thanks was there a title change?


Nope. Maverick had a chance but his wife made him choose between her annd the title. Quite fun stuff. I would watch it if you have time. Great performances from Drake and Truth


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

There is something so cringe about Lacey and Corbin


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

WWe getting a new stage for Raw?




> It looks like WWE may have done the stage explosion angle to make way for a new stage and set. @Wrestlevotes reported on Twitter that the company has been working on having a new stage designed and built. It was speculated that this angle may have been done to speed up the arrival of the new set.


https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...-stage-explosion-angle-on-tonight-wwe-655880/


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

I can’t imagine what I will do if people start calling me “my wife’s husband”????? oh Brittany’s husband???. I will flip


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't get it why are Lacey and Corbin getting this humongous push? Lacey has potential but should still be in NXT, no where near ready for this spot and Corbin us just blah


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

kingnoth1n said:


> Go back and watch, the best first hour in about 15 years man.


The thread is hella positive so I figured something went hella right for most. Will do got to see that Lashley spot


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dave Santos said:


> WWe getting a new stage for Raw?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They fixed it though? Just another reason why it was stupid to not keep it broken tonight.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Lacey's butt has got what it takes, Renee


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

Sephiroth766 said:


> There is something so cringe about Lacey and Corbin


It felt more natural than Seth and Becky.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

BOOM BITCH!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lacey & Corbin an A+ team :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> RapShepard said:
> 
> 
> > I heard about the Lashley Strowman thing, what else was good in the first hour
> ...


No promos? Shane says HI
:cole


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Baron get that heat


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sephiroth766 said:


> There is something so cringe about Lacey and Corbin


Yeah, their opponent's on screen relationship.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I could see Corbin and Lacey as a legit couple


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Niiiiiice great heel move by Corbin, into Womens Right :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

I get that Becky is much more popular and over than Seth but damn don't make him a geek, actually present (or try) him as a star


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

Sephiroth766 said:


> I don't get it why are Lacey and Corbin getting this humongous push? Lacey has potential but should still be in NXT, no where near ready for this spot and Corbin us just blah


They should have called up Shayna and have Kairi drop the title to lacey and rebuild the division from there. Would have made Lacey's reception on the main roster much better.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Lacey & Corbin an A+ team :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ricochet needs a manager or something


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Corbin is more interesting since being paired with Lacey, only because Lacey has lots of charisma.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Honest question. How does Lacey's ring gear get even close to fitting her gimmick?
She claims to be a classy, "real woman", then dresses like a cheap whore at a roleplay party? I don't get it.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

greasykid1 said:


> Cole really made to explain what "Winners Take All" means?
> Fuck you. We aren't the idiots that you take us for, Vince.


We have to keep being reminded Rollins as "Becky's boyfriend", if we haven't heard it the first 100 times an episode, since they've brought their relationship up.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Lashley/Strowman was great. And loved the Taker promo. This RAW episode is good.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Whoah heels doing heel shit and it working all night

93% of this raw so far has been like stepping out of a time machine into a less stupid WWE


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Cue the jokes, but in seriousness: Richochet badly needs a mouthpiece. Terrible promo/voice.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ricochet has his HANDS full


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Why do they have Ricochet trying to cut promos? :lmao


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Ricochet really has a hard time with promos doesn't he...


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

I love Sassy Charly, so entertaining. Just being rude


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> No promos? Shane says HI
> :cole


He asked for first hour.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Woah. Charley making the save on Ricochet botching his promo. Clearly was supposed to feed the Good Brothers the line about not making mistakes.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Ricochet deserves to be buried for that promo. Holy shit. He's worse than Ali!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Another 2 out of 3 falls match :HA


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Ricochet coming off like he wants more than a finger in his butt from Gallows and Anderson

This baby deer in the woods shit makes Ricochet look LAME


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> I could see Corbin and Lacey as a legit couple


Lol still real to you huh . She’s happily married with a kid, no chance.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

greasykid1 said:


> Honest question. How does Lacey's ring gear get even close to fitting her gimmick?
> She claims to be a classy, "real woman", then dresses like a cheap whore at a roleplay party? I don't get it.


I mean her gear fits what I'd imagine a southern belle marine wrestler would wear. It reminds me of 50s shit.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

There’s mercy the buzzard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Karl does not need to give his wife to Flicochet.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Elias, the only man Miz can beat on this roster right now and vice versa.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Miz/Elias next? Why are we doing this again


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lio Rush would be perfect for Ricochet's mouthpiece, just have him do what he did for Lashley.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Ricochet has his HANDS full


Something was off. I just can't put my FINGER on it.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The WWE has become land of 2 out of 3 falls now because the the new commercial rules.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That wasn't good from Ricochet, but with practice he'll get better.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Ricochet deserves to be buried for that promo. Holy shit. He's worse than Ali!


Hes not known for using his mouth. Mostly his hands :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Lio Rush would be perfect for Ricochet's mouthpiece, just have him do what he did for Lashley.


he should be both their mouthpieces, get some old-school manager managing multiple singles wrestlers going


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

dsnotgood said:


> Lol still real to you huh . She’s happily married with a kid, no chance.


That won't stop Corbin from taking a swing. His jaw was on the floor backstage.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

deepelemblues said:


> Ricochet coming off like he wants more than a finger in his butt from Gallows and Anderson
> 
> This baby deer in the woods shit makes Ricochet look LAME


I cant wait til he has to cut a promo in front of a live crowd and freezes up, send him back to sicc stah tokyo dome.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

dsnotgood said:


> Your friend must really hate movies too. Those are also fake.


In movies, explosions look like explosions. Not cheap fireworks that you can buy at Walmart.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> The WWE has become land of 2 out of 3 falls now because the the new commercial rules.


Yep 3 things happen now:
A) fast pin before commercial
B) 2 of three falls
C) interference


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

More Lashley and Braun please. The hype is wearing off.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

TheLooseCanon said:


> More Lashley and Braun please. The hype is wearing off.


I wanna see them wrestling at the hospital


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's weird they keep having Corbin & Lacey be all flirty, cos Corbin is married too, Corey keeps mentioning he was part of his wedding lol.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I mean her gear fits what I'd imagine a southern belle marine wrestler would wear. It reminds me of 50s shit.


Yeah, that's the idea behind the general design, but the point of the 50s style was that it WAS classy and conservative, not skin tight hotpants and fishnet tights lol


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> More Lashley and Braun please. The hype is wearing off.


As an aside, Schick has sexy chicks in a commercial, taking full advantage of the crowd that Gillette lost. Smart business.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

dsnotgood said:


> Lol still real to you huh . She’s happily married with a kid, no chance.


sTILL rEAL tO yOU hUH. They just have good chemistry, bruh.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Omg continuity in a storyline?? Who’d have thunk that could be entertaining


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> More Lashley and Braun please. The hype is wearing off.


More Lacey please wens3


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mox Girl said:


> It's weird they keep having Corbin & Lacey be all flirty, cos Corbin is married too, Corey keeps mentioning he was part of his wedding lol.


The Match Maker :vince3


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

greasykid1 said:


> Yeah, that's the idea behind the general design, but the point of the 50s style was that it WAS classy and conservative, not skin tight hotpants and fishnet tights lol


No doubt, but I guess they didn't want to Ivory in RTC her lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ricochet humping the floor :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bitches smacking each other


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Slap fight


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ricochet please dont talk lol.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

AJ is like twice the size of Ricochet


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Ricochet smelling his hands. Maybe he's moved on to fisting.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> That's the problem with this company is they over exaggerate they try to make it real but then they over-exaggerated the Pyro and also exaggerated acting somber


Yea I might have been ok with like one big spark that went off, but someone running into some electrical equipment wouldn't cause literal fireworks to go off for 5 minutes. Especially fireworks that were clearly coming from an area behind the equipment that they didnt even come close to touching. I don't mind the idea of the segment I guess but holy crap they couldn't have made it look any worse than that.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Fucking a', great back stage segment.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

2 of 3 falls? Fuck my life.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

AJ Styles getting fired up :mark:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

wow that sexual tension between AJ and ricochet

and im not even making a joke


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

I just laughed when the miz music hit before Elias finished that first chord


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

AJ showing off his inner mark after getting slapped:

“This gonna be good.”


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ricochet probably liked getting smacked by AJ.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

thank you Miz for saving us from Elias's boring ass


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Whew...time for an extended bathroom break here.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Good Brothers with the good manipulation.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

AJ just got stinkfaced.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

So funny seeing WWE trying to make a man out of Ricochet after those leaks LMAO


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

And these two just had a 2 out of 3 falls on Smackdown last Tuesday!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

The Capo said:


> There’s mercy the buzzard
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

We go from this awesome Styles/Ric segment to "Ladies and gentlemen...Elias" and I groaned loudly


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

They're running 2 out of 3 falls matches regularly now? lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This 2 of 3 Falls stuff really dilutes and devalues an actual good two or three Falls concept


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They must've really needed to go to break...2 quick falls.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

So I guess Styles/Ricochet main events again?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

This is so shit. 2 pins in a minute. I wonder how Miz will lose this time.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

And so far all of the 2 out of 3 falls that happened the first fall was won in like 10 seconds.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Oh wow....this is going by really fast.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

kingnoth1n said:


> Oh wow....this is going by really fast.


Atleast this Raw doesnt feel like its dragging which is good.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

And this is exactly they problem with 2/3 Falls matches. People that usually run to 10+ minutes of wrestling before being beat up enough to get pinned, being pinned after 30 seconds of action.

Really hurts the format imo. Same with Iron Man matches where the falls come after little to no offense. It makes no sense at all from a continuity point of view.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

I dont mind 2 out of 3 falls, but please be a bit creative with it. This was jst stupid


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I'm all for AJ Styles vs. Ricochet again after that.

They really do need to give it a rest with the 2 out of 3 falls matches. Going from hardly ever having them to there being one every RAW and/or Smackdown makes it very obvious.

Why is both Elias and Miz getting pinned by each other so fast? I really am disliking this type of match now.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AJ has to be turning tonight.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

2 out of 3 falls used to mean something, were used in important feuds...now it’s just a way to fill before tv break


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Elias has so much charisma and isn't a little midget, yet gets treated like a geek. The fact he hasn't yet held the World title is a crime.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PREDICTION: Braun vs Lashley Ambulance Match at Extreme Rules.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Amazing how much better Raw is when their actual talent like Lacey, Corbin and Joe get booked strong ain't it? This ain't Heyman magic. It's just logical booking for once.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

The crowd dies down after the break in the wrestling match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


"All them fingers! So many to choose from!"


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> PREDICTION: Braun vs Lashley Ambulance Match at Extreme Rules.


Definitely either Ambulance match, Stretcher match or "First to get his balls electrified with jump leads loses" match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> I dont mind 2 out of 3 falls, but please be a bit creative with it. This was jst stupid


There's no creativity in these particular two or three Falls matches they're just put for the sake of the commercial clause


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Im okay with this one ending early...these two are good, just not good together....but Elias needs to go over at some point, and also needs to drop this gimmick. he looks like a million bucks.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wrong knee tho


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Miz won a match :sodone


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> There's no creativity in these particular two or three Falls matches they're just put for the sake of the commercial clause


I know but you can still be creative about it. I have heard ten different ways to do it online that aren't so contrived as these quick falls.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

NICE...figure four actually winning a match for once


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Miz won a match, even if it's against geeky Elias.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

kariverson said:


> So funny seeing WWE trying to make a man out of Ricochet after those leaks LMAO


I hadn't even heard about this.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Great the love couple is next. Cringe.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Miz actually won with the Figure 4 Leglock :wow


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The last hour and a half has went back to being boring as fuck.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

RAW reverting back to their old ways. :eyeroll

I will say this has been more tolerable than the months of awful shows from this company. Credit it to Heyman, declining ratings, AEW interest, or a combination of all three but there's a different structure and energy tonight.

They still have a LOT of work to do. This isn't what I would consider a great RAW. Maybe not even good. Solid at best so far.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

This show is about to come to a SCREECHING halt.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145870554089566210

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145869394637012993


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Finally Miz won a match, about damn time

Cringe incoming


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

SavoySuit said:


> I hadn't even heard about this.


Trust me. You don't want to know. :ghost


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

In fairness Heyman and team have to ride out the angles toward the ppv. After, We can see more new progress after Extreme Rules.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> In fairness Heyman and team have to ride out the angles toward the ppv. After, We can see more new progress after Extreme Rules.


yeah this ^, but for first show until everything is rode out A thus far, particularly the first hour.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Stomping Grounds AKA Tarpamania!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> In fairness Heyman and team have to ride out the angles toward the ppv. After, We can see more new progress after Extreme Rules.


Yep, which is why I said give it a couple months. Bischoff has to live with Kofi as champ, yuck.

Hope Bischoff turns Roman heel, and does the HHH reign of terror.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Time for the cringe couple.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They're acting stupid. What the fuck


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

More Charly :mark:


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Holy shit this is bad.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Becky's boyfriend cares for Lashley and Braun. How cute. Austin and Rock used to do the same.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I think its good that they're doing it backstage and not in the ring.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Seth is such a fucking beta cuck.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Get these cringlords the fuck off my television


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SO MUCH CRINGE


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God, these two are so awkward, it's SO cringey.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This is so awful!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

God this is Cringe as Fuck. OMG. Wow. 
Worst part below even New Day and No Way Jose.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Learn how to act and speak, seth.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Vince sure as hell wrote this!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jesus the cringe is real....


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Worst segment of the year. No competition.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh brother...

Please save us from this Heyman...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Becky and Seth are fucking trash together.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Yep, which is why I said give it a couple months. Bischoff has to live with Kofi as champ, yuck.
> 
> Hope Bischoff turns Roman heel, and does the HHH reign of terror.


Eh Bischoff doesnt need to be on tv as a personality as much as I like him. The authority figure role is played out.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

These two have zero chemistry


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

That was..remarkably bad. Damn


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Well, this is a dumpster fire of a promo.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

OMG, they have zero chemistry together and they are a couple.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They both sound so annoying God.
fpalm

Look.its the red headed complainer who never left. God another annoying couple coming up


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

What is that monster looking thing?! Oh its Maria.....


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Did Vince take over the show? This shit is awful.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Becky and Seth are fucking trash together.


he is one of the worst promos in the business. Get the hook.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why does Maria look like Annabelle?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

kingnoth1n said:


> Eh Bischoff doesnt need to be on tv as a personality as much as I like him. The authority figure role is played out.


I didn't say that, I meant book Roman.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Great first segment, it's gotten progressively worse and worse afterwards. 

It's now become a just plain awful regular show.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Maria :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Another couple angle. GOD.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

The Man and The Woman are ruining a decent RAW. They are so boring.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Not gonna lie, thought that was Nia :draper2


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

What the fuck is that thing ?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Who is that jobber with Maria


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

God they are so awkward


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Maria shits all over Becky and Seth on the mic.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

"I pushed a human out of my uterus, let's see you do that!"

What the fuck is that doing in a wrestling promo?


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

WTF is this segment?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Becky and Seth are fucking trash together.


So much chemistry.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh my they are really going to bring Maria and Mike into this...ugh.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

And this show has gone off the deep end


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Worst segment in a damn long time. ABSOLUTELY HORRENDOUS!


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Who wrote this terrible segment


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Now THERE'S a couple with charisma!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Maria referring to her husband as a bitch lol.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Yuck


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Cuck vs cuck.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

She just called him her bitch ????


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

God that was awful. Seth wow man u suck on the mic worse with ur girlfriend.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Did Maria just refer to Mike as her bitch? and he's fine with it? lol.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :maury


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Maria saved that segment.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The men are bitches confirmed.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Mike and Maria. More cringe to add on to it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bitch vs Bitch :ha


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Seth gelded on live tv by Maria. :heston


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Haha Maria. Calling Seth a bitch, hilariois


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Rollins is the worst champion in a long time.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Cringe


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Imagine getting buried on the mic by Maria :heston

If Lacey and Corbin don't take the titles off these 2 bitches at ER this company can rot.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

BAHAHAHAHA. Maria been hittin up Wrestleforum? Maria--if you read this, you can have an invite to Absolute Legends.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Fuck it, that might've been the worst segment I've seen this year, which is really seeing something. Jesus.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Did Maria just call her husband her bitch? Bro what lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Maria saved that fucking segment. Only one there with mic skills to be on TV.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

kingnoth1n said:


> Cuck vs cuck.


Yep
One couple bitching about leaving then bend over and kiss ass, the other are the power couple together becoming cringe each week.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Maria's husband just got Marc Mero'd. At least Seth admits to being a beta cuck bitch.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Yep, which is why I said give it a couple months. Bischoff has to live with Kofi as champ, yuck.
> 
> Hope Bischoff turns Roman heel, and does the HHH reign of terror.


I really hope that people aren't actually believing that Heyman or Bischoff will make any difference. Vince is still overseeing everything and even if he wasn't, it's not like Heyman or Bischoff have an amazing track record when it comes to writing coherent storylines. Heyman has a really good eye for talent but ECW shows were pretty awful to watch and only got over because they were super violent. Bischoff started off ok and then was pretty terrible and had no idea what to do other than rehash NWO over and over again. I'm not about to get my hopes up.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

There is no way Becky and Seth are gonna last as a couple. Literally zero chemistry.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

I swear @nWo4Lyfe420 wrote that line :booklel


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Sheesh. What did I just watch?


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

That was so bad.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Seth and Becky are WOAT together. He's so damn emasculated.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Can we get November Becky back?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The unfortunate double standard. Seth gets absolutely murdered in 2019 if he says that line Maria does. Just the way it is now


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Yuck city bro. Good night


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

EMGESP said:


> Maria's husband just got Marc Mero'd. At least Seth admits to being a beta cuck bitch.


Mike doesn't have to admit it, he uses Maria's last name that says it all :ha


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

What sucks is that people are going to keep saying Becky is a "bad promo" when she has cut very good promos before


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> "I pushed a human out of my uterus, let's see you do that!"
> 
> What the fuck is that doing in a wrestling promo?


Low level heel using random things to claim superiority over a top face. Common stuff


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I cant believe Seth has gone from somewhat tolerable to absolute annoyance and cringe. He needs to do what Ricochet is doing and stop talking because every time he does he ruins his presence


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Corbin needs to take that title!! This is coming from someone who doesn't hate Seth but this angle with Becky has ruined him, absolute garbage.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That moment when Corbin and Lacey looks like the real couple.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

:LOL

FUCKING MIKE AND MARIA?

Yeah, I knew this wouldn't last. They fucking tricked us. I knew they couldn't resist their old bullshit. Well, it was fun while it lasted...


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Tk Adeyemi said:


> She just called him her bitch ????


Well yea...he took her last name lol. Maria def runs shit. She’s so crazy hot and was insanely hot before.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

People surprised Mike had no reaction to being called Maria's bitch? Isn't that the whole gimmick?! He goes by her last name, so kind of obvious who the dominate one is.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

What happened to you Bex, You was never like this


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Literally took me 30 seconds to work out who the fuck that even was, when Maria appeared in the shot. Then I remember that that's what Maria looks like these days ...

Nice that Mrs and Mr Kanellis get a RAW match, but they're obviously only here to get squashed.

Oh, and BTW Mike, the pecs twitching like that, it's not been impressive for over a decade. You were just adding more cringe to an already hugely cringeworthy segment.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145873704712310784



> "I pushed a human out of my uterus, let's see you do that!"


*That damn line.........*


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Thank God WWE continues to remind me of the one good segment tonight every five minutes. 

I'm beginning to wish it didn't happen at this point....


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Rollins is trash and Becky's poor man's Conor McGregor imitation is wearing thin. Neither one of them can talk for shit


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sometimes it's better to not team people up. You ruin Seth and Becky aura by cringing them to this love couple doing lame stupid skits that are beyond absolute shit.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Low level heel using random things to claim superiority over a top face. Common stuff


Get the concept, but that's some particularly tacky, cringe worthy verbiage.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I get it now!

Mox jumped ship, and Seth is mad because now he's the joke SHIELD member Vince wants for comedy. Difference is Seth is a bad actor.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why can't the WWE say hospital? They ALWAYS say a local medical facility.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is Cole going to say he is suffering from anal bleeding


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Seth Rollins, Becky Lynch....together they are the "MORON". 

Cringe worthy and borderline pathetic. That sucked donkey dicks.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Anytime I can watch Seth get gelded on live tv, I am game.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

FINALLY! MR. HOUR 3 HAS COME BACK TO HOUR 3! :Cocky :banderas


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Empress said:


> Seth and Becky are WOAT together. He's so damn emasculated.


I really hope they go their separate ways (in the show) after Extreme Rules.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Here we go. Let's get this shit over with with Lacey and Corbin I'm assuming Interfering 
:cole


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Wwe please give me November Becky and good job wwe I hate Seth Rollins now


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

WWEfan4eva said:


> What happened to you Bex, You was never like this


She is worse now then she was pre-heel turn, and it isn't even close.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

WWEfan4eva said:


> What happened to you Bex, You was never like this


"CHH! PFF! PAH! FFFF! CHH! WHHUU! PFFFT! PHRRT!"

Ugh. So bad. And I'm a huge Becky fan. She just needs to be a bad ass. They can't keep switching up her character like this if they want her to remain over.


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

I knew that Becky/Seth promo would be bad

I am shocked at how bad it actually was


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Why can't the WWE say hospital? They ALWAYS say a local medical facility.


Probably so dumb WWE fans wont look up what hospital is nearest the arena and go looking for the wrestlers lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Becky and her bitch are intolerable solo too. People acting like they only now suck because they are together :heston


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Becky came out second, in wwe’s mind it seems they rate Becky higher than Seth.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Is Cole going to say he is suffering from anal bleeding


Cole should have also been taken thru THE tron. Hes annoying too.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Get the concept, but that's some particularly tacky, cringe worthy verbiage.


Yeah uterus was but i fuess vagina isn't PG lol


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

BORE IT DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Cocky


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Yeah, Seth and Becky's relatiobship is just based on lust, because these two goofs have the least chemistry I've ever seen in a "couple". Shit, R-Truth and Carmella have better chemistry together and they ain't fucking, or at least I doubt they are.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

And even after that shit Seth gets a good pop.

I can't get over that segment, man...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE males stick fingers up their asses and like to be called a bitch by their girlfriends. They also like ballet and flipping around the ring.


What happened to manly fanny packs and baby oil?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Joseph92 said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't the WWE say hospital? They ALWAYS say a local medical facility.
> ...


This. Plus Vinces way of being relevant within websters dictionary 
:vince2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

lol they had to pull Mike and Maria off 205 Live cause they needed a couple to job to Seth and Becky to give them momentum for the ppv, yeah thats about the only way they get on Raw is to be used as jobbers. Bet you guys are glad about resigning huh?

Miz is probably happy him and Maryse aren't an onscreen thing right now or they'd be jobbing to them too.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Crickets for these 2 crybabies. 
:maury 
:maury


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

Mike Kanellis really, really misses drugs


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Probably so dumb WWE fans wont look up what hospital is nearest the arena and go looking for the wrestlers lol


Ok that sounds quite possible.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I think if Hitler had to shake hands with Churchill they would have looked more comfortable than Rollins/Lynch...jtc.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

How did this geek bang Maria>?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Maria is the most intimidating person in this match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mike looks like Cesaro. Being a good bitch I see Mike.
:lol


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

He took her last namd???


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

And now we have Becky & Seth V Maria Kanellis and ... Discount Cesaro?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

holy shit! it's these two.
Maria looks pissed she signed a new contract.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

The fact that the U.S. title are main eventing over these two is funny and sad. We haven't even gotten the "Talk Is Bliss" segment and yet these two are likely main eventing the ppv.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Please let this be quick...

There gonna be a bray segment tonight?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So after these 2 idiots job. Back to 205.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Anything goes, teasing intergender action


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Beta Wrestling Entertainment


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

TheLooseCanon said:


> WWE males stick fingers up their asses and like to be called a bitch by their girlfriends. They also like ballet and flipping around the ring.
> 
> 
> What happened to manly fanny packs and baby oil?


Preaching to the choir man..where's Rico and Billy and Chuck when you need them?? Haha.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Probably so dumb WWE fans wont look up what hospital is nearest the arena and go looking for the wrestlers lol


great point. T he ones in the seats are as big of diehard marks as ever and people kept calling 9/11 during the early NWO assault where Nash lawn-darted Rey Mysterio into the production truck and WCW got knocked out with baseball bats (on a side note: what a masterfully shot segment that was btw).


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

WWE has to be questioning why they brought Mike and Maria back. Maria is one of the most useless people ever on the damn roster.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Maria is the most talented person in this match


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks like Aj vs Ricochet main event??


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> Probably so dumb WWE fans wont look up what hospital is nearest the arena and go looking for the wrestlers lol


I never thought of that happening.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This is some incredibly tacky shit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wowww this Jerry Springer now?
:maury


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

)haha Maria burying mike on the mic. Haha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol WWE is such good shit right now. 

PC-a-mania is running wild brother (I mean sister? Or They?)!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Maria about to fake a pregnancy on live TV :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

the fuck


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Maria burying Mike :ha


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I thought the promo was the worst thing I've ever seen I think this match tops it


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

just when you thought it couldn't get more cringeworthy...I'm utterly embarrassed to be watching this.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

This was so bad.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Plot twist: Corbin's a daddy!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol wtf is going on? lol Jerry Springer shit.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Worst 20 minutes this year.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

What the fuck is this ultimate burial for Mike? Jesus.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is this what they re-signed for? :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Maria and Mike can now sit back on Twitter and complain for 5 more years
:lol


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Why am I still watching this? :lol


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Lol, Mike got Ellsworth'd by Becky.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Well that was brutal ….


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh Christ, they're going into the bad part of the Attittude Era...


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Mike and especially Maria completely outshined the Lynches


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Wtf she made him tap lol????? mike is beyond buried


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Fucking lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

rexmundi said:


> Worst 20 minutes this year.


And its still going on. What the fuck.
End this CRINGE!!!!!!!


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

I don’t know what that was but I stopped and watched so I don’t know if that’s a testament to it being a decent set or how easily entertained I am


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mike looks like the biggest geek ever :lol :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jesus what is a burial for Mike...ouch.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Why is Mike getting buried? What the hell did he do?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

WTF? Just get these 2 jobbers out of there.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

I miss when everyone loved Becky like 3-4 months ago. Now it's non-stop hate on here smfh


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Not gonna lie as bad as that was, I laughed pretty hard at Maria burying Mike


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Does Bruce Blitz still review RAW? Because for his health, he shouldn't watch this segment.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Yikes. That man might not recover from that.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Graves shooting with that comment.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmfao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bruh :sodone


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Mike's gonna go commit suicide after this i'd imagine.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

God that went from bad to worse to the WORST shit ever.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

What in the living FUCK did I just watch?


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Literally what the fuck is happening.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

What a fuckin shovel :kobelol


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Ouch lol


----------



## Science.Violence (Sep 10, 2012)

was this a real shoot?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

What the fuck is this storyline? How is this for kids?

"I want a chick to put a baby in me!"


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

The hell

This is a worst match


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Mike deserves so much better.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

The Heyman era, folks.


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

Maria completely took over this whole deal and made Rollins and Lynch feel inconsequential


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mike gonna go back to drugs after this burial :maury


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This that MNW era crash tv stuff right there


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Mike just tapped to Becky. This is going to be a long 5 years for Mike and Maria after extending their time in WWE.

Wow, they are going all out on making Mike look bad.

Heyman!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

It’s definitely after 10PM


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

What the high holy Fuck was that?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Worst couple segment I've seen perhaps in my life.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> great point. T he ones in the seats are as big of diehard marks as ever and people kept calling 9/11 during the early NWO assault where Nash lawn-darted Rey Mysterio into the production truck and WCW got knocked out with baseball bats (on a side note: what a masterfully shot segment that was btw).


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Damn dude, Mike going fucking crazy angle incoming.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

man, this is worse than Stephanie emasculating anyone else.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

I’m hoping they paid mike a ton for him to agree to that


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

More Charly :mark:


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

What on earth did we just see and how the fuck can this company apologize for Show ripping down a flag in a teasing manner and then air that?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

No wonder I've heard multiple rumors on cancelling 205 live...


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

That should be interesting car ride


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

I really need Sasha to come back and give her an actual good feud


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

wwe heard that seth was being cucked the last couple of weeks so they tried to make kanellis look worse in comparison. Funny thing is seth still got castrated twice by Maria. :Cocky


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Seth is just horrible.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Street Profits :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SAVE_Us_Bischoff


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Can we get those cringey librarians to ssshhhh all these bad promos?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Juicy J in the house.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

there's a reason charly is in leather pants tonight lol


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Great, now Lesnar's going to probably smash you two.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

WTF is was this??? Worst segment ever.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wowwwwwww . Fuck this last 30 min has been some of the worst shit. They started off hot and now they're going back to their typical cringe horrific ways again


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Maria is better than 90% of the roster on the mic. I would support her getting a push.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly was trying so hard not to lose it there :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Wowwwwwww . Fuck this last 30 min has been some of the worst shit. They started off hot and now they're going back to their typical cringe horrific ways again


i would believe this if you hadn't been shitting on the show from minute 1 up to right this minute


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

That might have been the worst 20 minutes of “wrestling” I’ve seen in the last couple of years. Wow.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wtf was with Maria's lines tonight? 

"Me and my bitch vs you and yours" 
"I shoved a baby out of my uterus, lets see you do that" 
"Maybe i should get Becky to impregnate me"

Was they just trying to have her say the most outrageous random things tonight or what?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

kingnoth1n said:


> Juicy J in the house.


Shutdafuckuppppppppppp!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That Evan Bourne RKO wens3


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

That's it. I'm turning this shit off.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Alexa next :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

We need RKO to come in, unhinged like he did with Jeff Hardy and tear up some flesh!


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

What was that supposed to accomplish? It killed Mike's career


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

is randy orton making a cameo in Crawl? he gonna RKO a gator into another gator's mouth or some shit?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Trophies said:


> That Evan Bourne RKO wens3


Still the best RKO ever. Though the one to Carlito is a close 2nd.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

KingofKings1524 said:


> That might have been the worst 20 minutes of “wrestling” I’ve seen in the last couple of years. Wow.


I agree it's crazy how you can start off with a hot show and then you have this sour taste in your mouth that can worsen the whole entire show because of 30 minutes of horrific lame stuff


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm still stuck on that last Maria/Becky/Mike segment. I've seen countless horrible segments, but I think that's one of the all-timers and I am very careful whenever I throw "all-time" out there.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

As well received as the opening segment was, the last segment outweighed it in how utterly crap it was. Maria at least was good in her role. The others? :heston


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is Maria pregned for real? Because I called that as soon as she signed those deals :lmao


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Moxley's somewhere laughing his ass off at Seth's burial right now.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Sephiroth766 said:


> What was that supposed to accomplish? It killed Mike's career


He will go crazy and team up with Bray.


----------



## Mateus Tunes (Sep 13, 2016)

Sephiroth766 said:


> What was that supposed to accomplish? It killed Mike's career


Just a random burial.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Moxley's somewhere laughing his ass off at Seth's burial right now.


meanwhile, ambrose is in the minor leagues


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

kingnoth1n said:


> He will go crazy and team up with Bray.


maria gives birth to zombie ramblin rabbit nine months from now


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes I agree sadly the last 30 minutes has overridden anything good. Nothing but toxic utter cringe shitstain. If that was Heymans idea, that sucked.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

I bet Mike regrets speaking up for Seth now. That was shameless. Just everything about it. Everyone involved is trash, including Vince and the writers.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sephiroth766 said:


> What was that supposed to accomplish? It killed Mike's career


I think that was the goal

But seriously someone a few pages back made sense, in that WWE heard Seth was looking like a cuck so they tried to make Mike look like an even bigger one to make Seth look better in comparison. I think thats what this was about.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I can't believe some people had an issue with the Maria/Mike stuff, it was different and it least its some story development for a couple of undercard characters. And Maria is a talented talker. I guess some of you needed more meaningless 50/50 booked high spot wrestling


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sephiroth766 said:


> What was that supposed to accomplish? It killed Mike's career


Such hyperbole, nobody cared about Mike before. Maria being a bitch to him now gives fans a reason to feel for him if they keep using him. I mean who in this thread had any feelings for him before that? If they use him he'll be fine.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

That segment was worse for anybody than Ambrose's vaccination segment last year, and that made him leave. fpalm


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Shutdafuckuppppppppppp!!!!!!!!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Chocolate pudding match plz


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

That was easily one of the worst segments of the year, right there. From any wrestling company. A top 5 for sure. Becky's character has been completely ruined by this forced angle with an emasculated "top champion" in Seff. Mike and Maria only made it worse. 

I knew this company couldn't help itself. This is why you don't give the WWE the benefit of the doubt anymore. The first 30 to 45 minutes of the show was solid to even potentially great. Then it fell off a cliff hard. It's the same old shit. Heyman and Bischoff ain't saving shit if this is really what is going to happen down the road.

We were all bamboozled. :mj2


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Alexa's always thinking of Braun.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They are pushing this Lashley thing too much. It's so obvious they are ending the show.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Alexa :banderas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Alexa's had a lot of best friends lol, cos she was also best friends with Mickie and Nia too.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

heyman telling alexa pull out your best THOT gear tonight :mark: wens3


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Renee- she could at least wear pants to host this

Me- you shut your mouth when you’re talking to me Renee


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Pronk255 said:


> nWo4Lyfe420 said:
> 
> 
> > Moxley's somewhere laughing his ass off at Seth's burial right now.
> ...


Yes minor leagues, until they go live on TNT .

Btw the whole " before I get started I want to wish Braun and Bobby best of luck is so cringe and lame and fake"


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bliss looking great


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Such hyperbole, nobody cared about Mike before. Maria being a bitch to him now gives fans a reason to feel for him if they keep using him. I mean who in this thread had any feelings for him before that? If they use him he'll be fine.


If it starts a crazy Mike angle could be a win, we will see.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Nikki Cross is the worst


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Empress said:


> Why am I still watching this? :lol


*BECAUSE!* lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Sigh, Maria is going to give birth to a foot...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Alexa Bliss looks unreal :sodone


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

kingnoth1n said:


>


Lord Infamous is the GOAT.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

seth cuck'n rollins. :Cocky


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Nikkis smile is cute. Alexa is hot as fuck.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They look like they are sitting in giant chairs lol


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

I didn’t mind the Maria segments. Was fun and different


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Nikki'a accent is too much now that shes talking normal, damn thats a thick Scottish accent.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Carmella is hot too. But her fake lips are meh.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee to Corey about graves saying why is Carmella interrupting Alexa...maybe you’ll make an exception lol. Corey:what you tryin to imply.. hahaha


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"Maybe you should make an exception today"

Renee :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i think i can endure carmella and alexa side by side


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> I think that was the goal
> 
> But seriously someone a few pages back made sense, in that WWE heard Seth was looking like a cuck so they tried to make Mike look like an even bigger one to make Seth look better in comparison. I think thats what this was about.


Too bad it still made Becky come off as more superior.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

kingnoth1n said:


> If it starts a crazy Mike angle could be a win, we will see.


Yeah if they follow up on it, which they probably will considering they just re-signed so he'll be fine. If they don't it's Mike Kannelis who was checking for him anyway lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Alexa and Carmelle angle incoming....


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

When did Sonia Jackson leave Albert Square and start hanging out with Alexa Bliss?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Alexa knows how to spell 'sidekick' as well as being hot. Total package. :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is this 2 out of 3 falls???
:heston


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Seriously :ha


----------



## M V (Jul 2, 2019)

Nicki Kross the new eugene


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They had to make that match short before the commercial break
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/jxUF01M.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Maury" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is Carmella even on Raw? What was the point of that 5 second match?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

There's your number one contender for the Smackdown Women's title. :lol


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Carmella squashes Alexa, lol.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Carmella and truth are the real power couple....Carmella with that textbook roll up, her and truth got the roll up down!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Way to build up Alexa :heston


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Pronk255 said:


> meanwhile, ambrose is in the minor leagues


That Maria/Becky/Seth segment was minor leagues. Complete cringe. If AEW did it you would shit on it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

:ha


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Lord Infamous is the GOAT.


This is still my fav hypnotize minds song ever, threw this on for a couple chicks before, beat is crazy "Eyes like a ***********, hard on like king kong":


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

Carmella is awesome, seems like Heyman realizes


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Whats the betting odds for coming back to Nikki vs Carmella


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

There is your #1 contender for the women's title getting squashed by an ugly bird looking charisma vacuum. 

Excellent.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hopefully they bring out the inflatable pool during commercial


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Pronk255 said:


> meanwhile, ambrose is in the minor leagues


When does the minor leagues sell more seats?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Joseph92 said:


> Why is Carmella even on Raw? What was the point of that 5 second match?


Oh I see a 5 second match so they can get a ad break in.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Another less than 3 minute womens match, there was also one on SDL last week, i see WWE getting back to the short diva matches days, the revolution w as nice while it lasted i guess.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> Why is Carmella even on Raw? What was the point of that 5 second match?


Hanging out with Corey? lol


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> I think that was the goal
> 
> But seriously someone a few pages back made sense, in that WWE heard Seth was looking like a cuck so they tried to make Mike look like an even bigger one to make Seth look better in comparison. I think thats what this was about.



Yeah, I said that. Thing is, in the end Maria said that Becky was basically the only man out there, so seth still was emasculated just not as bad on as Mike's. Some major league gelding going on tonight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was about as you could expect from a Carmella/Alexa match


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Peyton Manning is a funny dude man. I'd like to see him get a small tole in a comedy film


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> I agree it's crazy how you can start off with a hot show and then you have this sour taste in your mouth that can worsen the whole entire show because of 30 minutes of horrific lame stuff


That was worse than horrible and this episode has more than fallen off a cliff since the first hour. Dare I say the whole episode has been killed and the corpse robbed for bad measure.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So they wanted Mike to be the epitome of Cucks tonight. He won that award 
:lol


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Wow, that Alexa V Carmella match.

Match Of The Year candidate. A 5 Star Classic ... Really harkening back to the Atitude days - that is, women only being on screen to look good in tight clothes, and getting no actual ring time to wrestle.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Peyton Manning is a funny dude man. I'd like to see him get a small tole in a comedy film


He could probably play Timmy in a live action South Park.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So now Nikki


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> He could probably play Timmy in a live action South Park.


:lmao :lmao ayyyye they really do got the same fucking head


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Crowd is dead 

Wwe :heston


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > I agree it's crazy how you can start off with a hot show and then you have this sour taste in your mouth that can worsen the whole entire show because of 30 minutes of horrific lame stuff
> ...


Well they have about 30 more minutes to try to improve the garbage that they left behind with that stench about 20 minutes ago


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

greasykid1 said:


> Wow, that Alexa V Carmella match.
> 
> Match Of The Year candidate. A 5 Star Classic ... Really harkening back to the Atitude days - that is, women only being on screen to look good in tight clothes, and getting no actual ring time to wrestle.


Technically they are fitting more women on this raw. 4 matches so far with the intergender included.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I liked this burial a lot. Weak men like Mike and Seth deserve to be treated like this because they are the lowest of the low as far as manhood is concerned.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

These Three 6 posts are gonna make me dig my CDs out.


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

the number of people here who use "cuck" unironically is sad


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

What a way to ruin RAW.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You can hear a pin drop during this match


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

post deleted.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145879092958519296


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They should really bring back the Tori/Mickie stalker angle for when Alexa and Nikki split. Alexa is due a face run at some point.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Soul_Body said:


> These Three 6 posts are gonna make me did my CDs out.


Was this English?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I think they killed the crowd..case of first degree brainslaughter.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

That pregnant shit, yes.. this RAW it's Paul Heyman AF lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Alexxa is so hot. Damn. 
:mj


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So the #1 contender looses TO Carmella in 5 seconds, then Cross pins Carmella.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This crowd was pretty hot earlier but they are as dead as yesterday and I can't blame them one bit.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Soul_Body said:


> These Three 6 posts are gonna make me did my CDs out.


Okay okay, one more since you asked:





 :mark


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Never shadow box again AJ


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cringey Cross getting pushed :lauren


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I mean, we gonna do this next Monday or what?


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Now replace Alexa's talent less ass with Nikki and have her and Bayley face off in a LWS match at Extreme Rules


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Brodus Clay said:


> That pregnant shit, yes.. this RAW it's Paul Heyman AF lol


Well the intro has Heyman written on it but yes... that pregnant crap has Paul Heyman written all over it for sure also


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Nikki's music and attire is still crazy themed, why? get her some new gear and music since shes not a fucking hyper crazy person anymore.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

This would have been a good 2 hour show. The 3rd hour needs to go.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Don’t feel too bad for mike, he’s banging Maria rubber free daily.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Was this English?


Already edited man.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> So the #1 contender loses TO Carmella in 5 seconds, then Cross pins Carmella.


Alexa needs Nikki bad, certainly simple. Now sets up whether Becky can overcome Nikki helping Alexa who she can obviously beat.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> This crowd was pretty hot earlier but they are as dead as yesterday and I can't blame them one bit.


Credit the last 40 min. Complete stench


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

They actually managed to take a hot start to RAW with much anticipation and interest of the Heyman/Bischoff news...and completely piss all over it and reverting back to their old ways.

Boy, I hope Heyman didn't have something to do with that awful segment because ut


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Alexa is due a face run at some point.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

So Nikki beats Bayley, Alexa gets the title shot. Carmella squashes the #1 contender, Nikki hangs with Mella and wins. Who should be getting the title opportunity here? :aries2


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I mean, we gonna do this next Monday or what?


They gunna smash you think? Would be a hell of a deal, but who will do the run in to ruin everything?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> This would have been a good 2 hour show. The 3rd hour needs to go.


Agree, I can't remember all three hours stay hot before.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Who's this not Charly chick?


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

People feeling good about RAW going by all the comments , Damn Bischoff better put Bayley in a thong backstage just to get the win


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Given the reaction for Nikki I don't think the WWE universe wants Nikki to face Bayley lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Here's the problem with the Lashley/Braun thing. What's the PLANNED main event? They are really going to act like nothing was planned and out of nowhere we go back to Lashley and Braun.

Nevermind. I was reminded the 2 goobers are main eventing.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn. That suitcase to the head shot. :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus christ i die a little inside everytime i have to see Roode running around with those fucking geeks chasing after that dumb title.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Rene had her cake with Mox 
:ambrose


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

PLEASE tell me that Truth will follow Drake on his honeymoon :lmao


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

I don't care for Corbin but seth needs to drop the title as he has been dragged bad recently.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Them thighs Renee :bjpenn


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Now we have 2 champions on 205 Live again :sundin


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Mox Girl said:


> PLEASE tell me that Truth will follow Drake on his honeymoon :lmao


I’m rooting for this...gimme a title change on a water slide or on the beach


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

They surely gotta follow up on Lashley/Stroman before we go off the air yes?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Jesus christ i die a little inside everytime i have to see Roode running around with those fucking geeks chasing after that dumb title.


EC3 too.

Well the WWE actually made AJ Styles and Ricochet seem interesting today with these promos....

"Hahaha next on Raw" then AJ Styles music hits


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Who's this not Charly chick?


Sarah Schreiber


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Drake is totally getting setup to get pinned by his wife I am feeling like, or EC3 since they are best friends.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ricochet is basically Grin Balor


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

2 of 3 falls????
:cole


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Sarah Schreiber


That is an ass tat for sure, and it's winkin' at me.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Remember WWE booked Becky's boyfriend to beat Lesnar.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> Ricochet is basically Grin Balor


Yep Finn-Like. Lol
Has Finn taken on Ricochet??


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Styles getting more main event time than when he was WWE Champion and now for the U.S. title no less.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mox Girl said:


> PLEASE tell me that Truth will follow Drake on his honeymoon :lmao





blaird said:


> I’m rooting for this...gimme a title change on a water slide or on the beach


Have Mavericks wife accidentally win it while they're sleep in bed (cover her not being a wwe superstar later)


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Brawler vs flippy dude....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Them Flips!!!! By Ricochet


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Something's wrong!!!! THey haven't reminded us of the friggin' opening segment for almost 5 minutes now.....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> Something's wrong!!!! THey haven't reminded us of the friggin' opening segment for almost 5 minutes now.....


Yup medical facility Brawl Incoming...
:cole


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricco has the best entrance song in the company


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why are they giving away AJ vs Ricochet on free tv every fucking week? its so fucking stupid, they could have built this feud up and held off on the match until a ppv and it would have been great. Now we'll have seen it like 3 times on tv and then they'll give it to us on ppv after we're tired of the match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Flippochet


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Remember WWE booked Becky's boyfriend to beat Lesnar.


Bork laughed all the way to the bank while Becky's bitch is getting emasculated by every woman in the company :brock4


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

kingnoth1n said:


> Drake is totally getting setup to get pinned by his wife I am feeling like, or EC3 since they are best friends.


They won't do this for obvious reasons, but it'd be funny if Drake's wife got on top of him, all of a sudden a ref counts to 3, then R Truth appears out of a closet, next door of a hotel or some shit and pins Drake's wife to get the title back.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Rudy Charles the ref sliding in outta nowhere for Maverick. :lol

Mavericks wife just so happened to slip in to the shot after Maverick pinned R-Truth. That was a little hokey. She sure "freshened up" quick.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

No Bray on Raw for another week? I guess that was Bray knocking on Aleister Black's door last week on Smackdown.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

AJ needs to win and cash in on Karl’s wife to end the show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So no Bray???
:mj2


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They're killing a lot of time...don't think we're getting Lashley/Braun brawling in the local medical facility.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

WrestlingOracle said:


> They won't do this for obvious reasons, but it'd be funny if Drake's wife got on top of him, all of a sudden a ref counts to 3, then R Truth appears out of a closet, next door of a hotel or some shit and pins Drake's wife to get the title back.


Maybe they could go celebrate at the same hotel that Mike/Maria are going to attempt to elope, Drakes wife pins Drake trys to run out, slips on the drink that Maria/Mike was drinkin but spilt in the hall, Mike walks out of the room to get ice, sees her there and pins her and gets the chip. Book it vince.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Trophies said:


> They're killing a lot of time...don't think we're getting Lashley/Braun brawling in the local medical facility.


Lame.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Trophies said:


> They're killing a lot of time...don't think we're getting Lashley/Braun brawling in the local medical facility.


Definitely won't we would be getting segments throughout the night at the hospital.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is the WWE promoting Crawl so much tonight? Is there a WWE star in it or something?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Joseph92 said:


> No Bray on Raw for another week? I guess that was Bray knocking on Aleister Black's door last week on Smackdown.


To me its obvious they're waiting until after Extreme Rules to have Bray return and start a new feud. Theres nothing for him to do right now if he returned.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Flippers always botch and make wrestling look even more fake.

How many times did Hogan fall off the top rope brother?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Another way to go to commercial lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Match restart...ok


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This fuckery fpalm


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Trophies said:


> Match restart...ok


After the commercial.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This needs to end.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

fuckery


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Joseph92 said:


> Why is the WWE promoting Crawl so much tonight? Is there a WWE star in it or something?


Their company might be producing it, they've done that with a few movies that haven't had WWE stars in it.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This had such a promising start...and it turned into an absolute dumpster fire. 

I'm out, later dudes.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

We need VAR, stat.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Flippers always botch and make wrestling look even more fake.
> 
> How many times did Hogan fall off the top rope brother?


Sid made it look more real than anyone.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

It really feels like they are handicapped by the amount of commercials USA forces on them.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why is Renee's reaction to something controversial always "come on" like bitch could you suck at your job anymore?


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

This Raw has seriously been more commercials than actual show.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Another commercial break? here is some more Sarah Schreiber


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

First 45 minutes:

:mark:

Last 2 hours and 5 minutes...

GET THE FUCK OUT OF MY PRESENCE.

:nash


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

That's a lame way for a commercial break.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg are they gonna do this with every fucking match from this point going forward? end a match quickly right before the commercial so they don't have to wrestle until the break is over? then start the match again after the break, this will kill this fucking company, fans will tire of this really quickly.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

Better than 2 out of 3 falls at least....


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> First 45 minutes:
> 
> :mark:
> 
> ...


2nd hour was great. Lacey and Corbin looked like the biggest stars on the show and Maria buried a couple of cucks.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Fine matches aside, this AJ/Rico "feud" doesn't do much for me when it should.

It doesn't establish anything. Why not just have it be told as AJ coming back from injury, wants to show he still has it after inital doubt, the new kid Rico is getting all this buzz, AJ can't beat him in tag/multi man matches, Aj needs the Club and turns heel on Rico, first match at Extreme Rules for the US title. Simple as fuck.

I just came up with that idea off the dome instead of this lazy ass way of "building a feud" WWE always does.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> Better than 2 out of 3 falls at least....


But at least you don't have somebody with a title in their hands with the ref proclaiming him the new champ.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> Omg are they gonna do this with every fucking match from this point going forward? end a match quickly right before the commercial so they don't have to wrestle until the break is over? then start the match again after the break, this will kill this fucking company, fans will tire of this really quickly.


Im already tired of it. LoL


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

SPCDRI said:


> First 45 minutes:
> 
> :mark:
> 
> ...


First two hours stayed reasonably hot. Like NWO said this would have been a solid 2 hour show. Keeping what is currently setup "hot" would be extremely challenging to begin with, so for that effort they get an A+. Fucking state of Seth Rollins. Can't wait to see the product in about a month or two.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well as much as that was somewhat of a rip-off I'll give them credit for being creative to restart the match instead of just stupid interference


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I wonder if WWE are playing commercials for the live crowd while they wait? :lol


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

No Bray? Not even teasers?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Catering to the commercials like this really fucking sucks. Just saying
:mj


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Been here 3 years, I should probably learn the proper emote shortcuts lol.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> First 45 minutes:
> 
> :mark:
> 
> ...


Gif sums up RAW:


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

SPCDRI said:


> But at least you don't have somebody with a title in their hands with the ref proclaiming him the new champ.


I mean I hope they dont do this all the time now. For a one off I am fine with it


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> I wonder if WWE are playing commercials for the live crowd while they wait? <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


Good question someone told me that they were in the live crowd and when you're there during the commercial the wrestlers are just kind of resting on the corner area I don't know if this is true though


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> I wonder if WWE are playing commercials for the live crowd while they wait? :lol


They show videos on the tron, and sometimes bring out superstars to cut off air promos or do things in the crowd with trivia questions and that. It passes the time.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Joseph92 said:


> Im already tired of it. LoL


Exactly, i can only imagine how annoying it is for those fans there live having to sit there and watch them stand around for 3 minutes waiting for the commercial break to be over so they can wrestle again. 

Just wait till ticket sells start dropping drastically because of this, maybe they'll start rethinking this dumb idea.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

These two are just ridiculous. And to think there are many on here that would rather see Braun vs Lashley in this slot just because they're "larger than life". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I guess Karl Anderson keeps his hot Asian wife to himself.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hit him AJ!!!!!!!!


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

Mox Girl said:


> They show videos on the tron, and sometimes bring out superstars to cut off air promos or do things in the crowd with trivia questions and that. It passes the time.


Even when the match is about to be restarted?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Heel turn yes


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Styles back on his gang shit


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:mark


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

We've seen this before... just like with John Cena


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This RAW is a rollercoaster. Good shit then bad. Good note to end on.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> Hit him AJ!!!!!!!!


*KILL HIM, AJ!!!!*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> Even when the match is about to be restarted?


I don't know about that, I haven't been to a Raw since they brought that silly rule in. But I'd assume so, they dim the lights on the ring and the superstars just watch the videos they show and acknowledge fans in the front at that.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I’d be pissed too if I missed out on free hot Asian wife


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

it's time to #BeatUP Ricochet!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Styles back on his gang shit


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yes! this is exactly what needed to happen, a heel AJ with Gallows and Anderson, this benefits everyone, now Gallows and Anderson can be taken seriously again and AJ can get rid of the stale babyface character he's had for ages.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

AJ heel turn and a club push? :bjpenn


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

When the U.S. Championship and an AJ Styles heel turn feels more bigger than the Universal Champion...


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

This would have been great feud for Seth but they turned him into a geek


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ricochet hoping he gets a 3 on 1 next week.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

More pros than cons. Good job Paul.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Thank fuck AJ turned. Kinda underwhelming to go from turning against Cena to fucking Ricochet though. I was hoping he'd turn to reignite the Rollins feud.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AJ a heel again :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Bray?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

AJ Styles just turned heel :CENA

This was also a cool callback of the time when he turned on John Cena with the Club's help on Memorial Day back in 2016 :mark:


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Nice...I've had a really fun time watching all these geeks get SMASHED tonight, and an AJ turn. Hopefully he gets pretty gritty with it.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> When the U.S. Championship and an AJ Styles heel turn feels more bigger than the Universal Champion...


Well this angle should have been with Seth after MITb instead of the stupid Corbin feud. They had the perfect setup but AJ got hurt.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Just need a heel Finn Balor


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Isnt Finn part of the club?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

:wow

Looks like a heel turn. Finally. AJ had no more steam as a face. Might as well turn him to get Ricochet over.

I will say this about RAW tonight. It was better than the previous months of RAW. That I can say. However, this was still not a great RAW. I'm not even going to call it a good RAW, either. After the initial 45 minutes of the show with Lashley/Strowman wrecking shit, Drake/Truth, and Joe choking Kofi out clean, I was starting to relax a bit. However, they reverted right back to their bullshit with the start/stop matches, 2/3 falls match nonsense, contenderships becoming meaningless due to this awful Wildcard rule, and that Maria/Mike/Becky/Seff segment which was one of the worst segments I have ever seen this year. That was awful and the show never recovered after that.

It was a tolerable RAW but they have A LOT of work to do if they think this is the best Heyman and Bishcoff can offer to the company. Never give WWE the benefit of the doubt. They will *always* end up disappointing you.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

I watched the main event. AJ turning was obvious but really good. I’ve wanted the Club to get back together for a while now as a heel group. Hopefully they are together longer this time and maybe even add a 4rth member.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145889540244221952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145889824336777216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145889631054864384


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The story is so hot between these two, and the in-ring chemistry and match quality is already off the chain. Give these guys 20 minutes at the next PPV, and it'll be WWE's match of 2019 by a leaps and bounds. 

JUST DO IT ALREADY!

MY BODY IS READY. 

:mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Wednesday nights can't come soon enough.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well I will say this at least AJ is a serious heel not a comedic one!!
:bow


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Well I will say this at least AJ is a serious heel not a comedic one!!
> :bow


Should be fun, but Id rather see these guys smash Kofi and take his belt. A Corbin run is 100% necessary at this point on Raw.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

It looks like they are taking risks. People complaining about the Maria segment I feel like they wanted to see how others react. Sometimes you got to be willing to fail to get other stuff that succeeds. Atleast they are trying new stuff.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Please please please don’t screw this up...you have a reliable faction that are legitimate. Give the club a tag reign and work AJ back to world title picture. Add a member if you want, balor or not, and keep this faction credible.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

The first hour and watching all these weak "men" get smashed was better than All of Fyter Fest, and Ngannou KOing JDS combined.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DammitC said:


> AJ Styles just turned heel :CENA
> 
> This was also a cool callback of the time when he turned on John Cena with the Club's help on Memorial Day back in 2016 :mark:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145889944423944192


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

kingnoth1n said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > Well I will say this at least AJ is a serious heel not a comedic one!!
> ...


If they can be a credible stable that does some damage and destroy people,
I'm all for that we need more of that in this company...its time for some heels that actually are serious ...see MLW Contra stable as a small example


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Braun Strowman's crash into Bobby Lashley causing the destruction and electrical explosion of the entrance stage mark

- Drake Maverick/Renee Michelle/R-Truth backstage segment

- Club/AJ Styles backstage segment

- Cesaro destroying No Way Jose

- Street Profits backstage interview

- Undertaker promo

- AJ Styles/Club/Ricochet backstage segment + Styles and Ricochet striking each other

- Drake Maverick beating R-Truth for the 24/7 title in his honeymoon

- AJ Styles turns heel on Ricochet by attacking him post-match with the help of the Club + Styles giving that nasty super-Styles Clash to Ricochet


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Dave Santos said:


> It looks like they are taking risks. People complaining about the Maria segment I feel like they wanted to see how others react. Sometimes you got to be willing to fail to get other stuff that succeeds. Atleast they are trying new stuff.


They've been trying new stuff for months and most of it has been terrible. Just because they take a risk outside of their safe box doesn't mean they should be given applause for it. That is what you're supposed to do but because they've been bad throughout most of the year, doing something remotely decent is good enough.

That is how mediocrity never goes away. People should keep applying the pressure on them because if we accept this as "good" or "great" (when it wasn't), they'll get comfortable again and we'll be right back to square one.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank fucking god, now we have a really good heel. They ruined Drew, and Corbin is just fucking terrible. 

AJ should beat Ricochet for the title at ER, and beat Rollins at Summerslam.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Her face

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145888302932910085


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Pros.

The beginning. Maybe a little over the top but it felt very sports entertainmenty and came off super well.

Joe finally being booked strong. Fucking A MAN.

Cesaro fucking people up on the regular? Yes please.

Corbin and Lacey as a couple = teh secks.

Lacey beating Natties ass. Yes please.

AJ reuniting with the club. Bout time. 

Drake Maverick. This dude is AWESOME.

Cons 

Drew is NEVER gonna be a thing. No matter how hard you try. God bless the guy, but just NO. Sooooo fucking boring.

Miz and Elias, these two need wins, not to be losing to each other. 

The Street Profits. Im conning this because Angelo Dawkins is a BUM and is holding Ford back big time.

Seth Rollins and Becky Lynch. My GOD make this stop. I dont care who takes the strap. Corbin, Bray, Lesnar, My mother, JUST STOP.

The Mike and Maria storyline. Im conning this because it was so outta left fucking field. BUT I like the fact they're willing to take risks with new people on TV and I think Heyman has always liked Maria so Im not shocked shes getting this TV time.

Overall, not fucking bad.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

AJ was needed as a heel. The entire heel roster has that League of Nations lameness on them.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

-XERO- said:


> Her face.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145888302932910085


I know they have to do title changes, but it hurts every time to see Truth lose it. His comedic genius is what's making that thing work.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

First 30 minutes and the main event were a success, the rest of the show was the same old shit.

Very little change tonight yet people are acting like it was the best Raw this year, nowhere near.


----------



## 3dgarfly23 (Apr 4, 2018)

.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*RAW was still as trash as ever*

Other than the opener and The Undertaker segment and the AJ heel turn, this show was yet another steaming pile of garbage. Also this Seth and Beck crap is cringeworthy and I’m so sick and tired of the new day


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*

I agree 100%

Strowman/Lashley and Taker were the only things worth it. I really enjoyed it.

On the other hand. The Rollins/Becky Maria/Mike stuff is one of the worst things I have ever seen.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Good to see The Club back together again. It's about time.

I felt like RAW overall was okay. They really tried to do some random things (Strowman and Lashley crashing through the Tron, Carmella showing up to confront Alexa, Mike and Maria showing up, Street Profits, some of the things said being shocking, etc.) The worst thing was the idea of having very short matches between commercial breaks.

Plus Lacey actually got through a show looking strong and not get upper handed by Becky. Good. Finally.

Becky and Rollins together still doesn't seem okay. Seems a bit "off" for Becky.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

WINNING said:


> They've been trying new stuff for months and most of it has been terrible. Just because they take a risk outside of their safe box doesn't mean they should be given applause for it. That is what you're supposed to do but because they've been bad throughout most of the year, doing something remotely decent is good enough.
> 
> That is how mediocrity never goes away. People should keep applying the pressure on them because if we accept this as "good" or "great" (when it wasn't), they'll get comfortable again and we'll be right back to square one.


Thats true. I understand we need to keep applying the pressure.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*

The Taker segment was one of the blandest things on the show. The show had its downs but I thought there were far more ups and you can see the foundation Heyman is building. 




But some of you fuckers live to be miserable so threads like these don't shock me.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*

I haven't watched it, but I probably will for the sheer LOL factor but that Men v Maria's fiasco seems like it's a genuine contender for worst thing WWE has ever done.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*

Paul Heyman need some time to beat the rust, also WWE current pushed talents are just not the type Paul Heyman used back in the day, give him at least a couple of months, the pregnant shit was awful..but I laughed a lot maybe I'm okay with it because I see Becky's and Maria's boyfriends like nancy boys.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*

This week was solid. Tolerable compared to the months of horrible shows from RAW. 

That said, I'll have to somewhat agree. The first thirty minutes and the AJ heel turn were very good. However, they reverted back their bullshit afterward and that cuck segment was truly an awful segment of epic proportions. I've seen burials in my lifetime but that one for Mike Kanellis was a Top 10 that I've seen. It was just awful all around. No one came off looking great in that. That segment may have worked in 1999. It's not going to work here in 2019.

People calling this the greatest RAW ever are being suckered once again by WWE giving them the benefit of the doubt that they don't deserve. They need to do way better than this because if this is the best they have from Heyman, that shows Heyman doesn't quite have the magic he once has and while he may be a slightly better option than Vince, it doesn't mean he'll save the show at the end of the day.

WWE has done better than this in past years and even this year (that Becky/Ronda promo segment after the Rumble is still arguably the best RAW segment of the year, IMO). They need to do more and improve vastly soon.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Thank fucking god, now we have a really good heel. They ruined Drew, and Corbin is just fucking terrible.
> 
> AJ should beat Ricochet for the title at ER, and beat Rollins at Summerslam.


We definitely need double champ AJ after that AJWINSLOL reign that completely killed SD.




God.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*

Baby steps guys..Baby steps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*



WINNING said:


> This week was solid. Tolerable compared to the months of horrible shows from RAW.
> 
> That said, I'll have to somewhat agree. The first thirty minutes and the AJ heel turn were very good. However, they reverted back their bullshit afterward and that cuck segment was truly an awful segment of epic proportions. I've seen burials in my lifetime but that one for Mike Kanellis was a Top 10 that I've seen. It was just awful all around. No one came off looking great in that. That segment may have worked in 1999. It's not going to work here in 2019.
> 
> ...


Solid is fair. The opening was cool and Heyman made a lot of common sense moves WWE hadnt.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> We definitely need double champ AJ after that AJWINSLOL reign that completely killed SD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, he was a face then, we all agree he was pretty shit as a face(mind you, his reign was still INFINITELY better than Rollins' reign).

Heel 2016 AJ reign was probably one of the best title reigns of this era, and even that was hampered with atrocious James Ellsworth booking for a bit.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*

A large chunk of RAW did smell of Vinces ideas and his ways of doing things that has been dragging RAW for awhile. I'll agree regarding that.

However, RAW wasn't horrible. It was decent. Some low parts, but several entertaining parts as well. Saying that RAW was trash is like saying nothing on the show was good, which is far from the truth.

Like we all said, Heyman still has to answer to Vince. So I still don't expect the whole 3 hours to be totally different from the past.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*

I can't complain about Raw tonight. Lacey, Corbin and Joe were all booked strong and I enjoyed the hell outta seeing Maria bury those 2 beta bitches.

Good show for once.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Baby steps guys..Baby steps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have to cycle out of the current storylines, but for being in the process of doing that it was damn good.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*

I will wait to form my opinion until I hear the analysis of Mr. Jim Ross when I spend an evening with him later this week.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The thing is if you eliminate all the garbage such as the inter-gender stuff, the 2 out of 3 falls commercial catering garbage, some of the new day stuff as well as a couple other things it's actually not that bad :mj


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*

We had the interesting 24/7 segments with R Truth. Also Cesaro actually taking out No way Jose haha.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*

I could've done without boring Corbin and stupid Lacey, but the show was actually better than normal.


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

WINNING said:


> They've been trying new stuff for months and most of it has been terrible. Just because they take a risk outside of their safe box doesn't mean they should be given applause for it. That is what you're supposed to do but because they've been bad throughout most of the year, doing something remotely decent is good enough.
> 
> That is how mediocrity never goes away. People should keep applying the pressure on them because if we accept this as "good" or "great" (when it wasn't), they'll get comfortable again and we'll be right back to square one.


What a stupid way to watch wrestling. You're not their dad, you're a fan.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

zipperblues said:


> What a stupid way to watch wrestling. You're not their dad, you're a fan.


Yeah, I know. It's not like ratings and attendance are down and their fanbase is fleeting year by year to where they have to beg for Saudi money and network TV money marks for a large revenue to save them from quarterly losses if they didn't. Of course, keep being stubborn and act like you don't need the fans to survive. Worked for WCW after all.

Granted, I haven't given them that for five years now. Maybe you should not expect others to just swallow mediocrity and act like battered wives when it comes to the product just because they give you a decent RAW.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*

The opener was good as was the ending. The rest was mostly okay with Maria castrates the universe being an all time garbage segment. It is telling that Maria was the one who came out looking the best there.


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*

The fact that you felt the need to make this thread for attention shows that tonight's show actually was out of the ordinary and a step in the right direction.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*



rexmundi said:


> The opener was good as was the ending. The rest was mostly okay with Maria castrates the universe being an all time garbage segment. It is telling that Maria was the one who came out looking the best there.


Well duh. Maria is a star. Always has been.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*

Legit shock

seriously

Legit shock


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Next week we need a live sex celebration with either Maria pegging Mike or Becky turkey basting Maria. :mark


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*

Taker appearance is always going to be interesting despite the fact that he can’t go in the ring anymore. 

Strowman & Lashley being entertaining as Hell. 

Joe actually getting a credible win, although we know it will lead to nothing. 

Street Profits showing up. Cesaro bearing the holy Hell out of R-Truth. 

And finally, AJ turns heel again and joins back up with the underutilized Gallows & Anderson. 

I’m extremely critical of the product, but you’re just a miserable human being if you didn’t enjoy this Raw. There was obviously Seth’s God awful storyline and the apparently mandatory weekly 2 out of 3 falls match... but they can’t all be 1st round picks.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I can't complain about Raw tonight. Lacey, Corbin and Joe were all booked strong and I enjoyed the hell outta seeing Maria bury those 2 beta bitches.
> 
> Good show for once.


You should be INCENSED that Joe won. What the fuck are you happy for? You want to see Kofi beat his ass and retain at the PPV?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You should be INCENSED that Joe won. What the fuck are you happy for? You want to see Kofi beat his ass and retain at the PPV?


Kofi was always beating him anyway. At least he looked good on TV for once and not like an incompetent dunce.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*



RainmakerV2 said:


> Kofi was always beating him anyway. At least he looked good on TV for once and not like an incompetent dunce.


Big fucking deal. If you don't win the title, you're a fucking FAILURE. Joe has FAILED at pro wrestling. I don't give a fuck how he looks on tv. I'm thinking big picture and you're thinking about shit that nobody cares about and nobody remembers. 

You have to win when it COUNTS. No matter how he looks on tv, if he always fails when he gets the big match, he's seen as a jobber. I mean, fuck, look at how many people call Asuka a jobber. How many tv matches has Asuka ever lost? Like.....3? She's probably lost less on television than anyone in the history of the company that I can think of. She never loses on tv, but she can't ever get it done when the title is on the line, so she's a geek. It's that simple.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Big fucking deal. If you don't win the title, you're a fucking FAILURE. Joe has FAILED at pro wrestling. I don't give a fuck how he looks on tv. I'm thinking big picture and you're thinking about shit that nobody cares about and nobody remembers.


Dude. He's losing anyway. So yeah, Id rather him at least look good somewhere than nowhere. My favorite on the show is Corbin lmao, dont you think Im used to my favorites being failures? Ill take what I can get.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*

Im actually intrigued to check out the Stroman Lashely match..Mike and Maria got some tv time whhhhaaatttt?? 

Somewhere down the line I expect Charlotte and Amos vs Becky and Seth


----------



## SirZep (Nov 24, 2015)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*

I haven't seen the whole show, but from what I saw it was an entertaining Raw.
...I mean...it was the worst Raw ever!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*

It wasn't that bad overall, which is a mammoth-sized step in the right direction. The pregnancy bullshit was perhaps one of the worst segments I've truly ever seen in decades of watching (which is saying alot given the countless horrible segments I've seen), Seth/Becky was cringe worthy, the lack of follow up on Lashley/Stroman was disappointing and this commercial format is very off putting (no fault of Heyman), but the open generated great intrigue, the close though predictable opens the door for an interesting turn that gives us something to talk about (something sorely lacking the last few years) and the overall tone of the show was noticeably different, particularly the innuendos. 

There is plenty of room for improvement, but hopefully this is a launching point to decency.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*

Small steps in the right direction. Give it 3-4 more weeks to make an overall conclusion.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*

Things were never going to change overnight. 

Raw was alright tonight. The nonsense with Maria and Mike was absolutely terrible but I appreciate them taking a swing at something(whatever it was they were swinging at I'm not sure of).


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*



RainmakerV2 said:


> Dude. He's losing anyway. So yeah, Id rather him at least look good somewhere than nowhere. My favorite on the show is Corbin lmao, dont you think Im used to my favorites being failures? Ill take what I can get.


Well, maybe he shouldn't be losing. Maybe they need to wake the fuck up. I'm not resigned to accept failure and just say "well, I'm gonna let them off the hook because that's what they do". Fuck that. Any booker that wouldn't put the title on Joe does not deserve a job in pro wrestling. 

If he's losing anyway, then I don't care if he wins or loses. Don't give me this "at least" shit. There's success and there's failure, and Joe is a failure no matter how many non title matches he wins. Period, end of. What exactly are you "taking" when you say "I'll take what I can get". To quote Willy Wonka, "YOU GET *NOTHING*."

Corbin IS going to win the world title, btw. He has FOREVER to win the title, and Vince is obsessed with him. Joe is a 40 year old fat guy and he doesn't have TIME to waste, he needs to win the title NOW. Corbin is going to win at Extreme Rules, and if for some reason he doesn't, he'll just win it later this year or next year because Vince can't help himself with this guy. I wish I thought Corbin had an ounce of charisma or talent, I really wish I did. Being a fan of real talent sucks.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, maybe he shouldn't be losing. Maybe they need to wake the fuck up. I'm not resigned to accept failure and just say "well, I'm gonna let them off the hook because that's what they do". Fuck that. Any booker that wouldn't put the title on Joe does not deserve a job in pro wrestling.
> 
> If he's losing anyway, then I don't care if he wins or loses. Don't give me this "at least" shit. There's success and there's failure, and Joe is a failure no matter how many non title matches he wins. Period, end of. What exactly are you "taking" when you say "I'll take what I can get". To quote Willy Wonka, "YOU GET *NOTHING*."
> 
> Corbin IS going to win the world title, btw. He has FOREVER to win the title, and Vince is obsessed with him. Joe is a 40 year old fat guy and he doesn't have TIME to waste, he needs to win the title NOW. Corbin is going to win at Extreme Rules, and if for some reason he doesn't, he'll just win it later this year or next year because Vince can't help himself with this guy. I wish I thought Corbin had an ounce of charisma or talent, I really wish I did. Being a fan of real talent sucks.



Its painfully obvious Becky is gonna tap Corbin out at ER. Dunno what you're talking about. Lol.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*

Bullshit. They're gonna put the titles on Corbin and Lacey, if for no other reason than Lacey makes Vinces dick hard and he won't have her fail 3 times in a row. It's just not gonna happen.

There's a reason THIS is the main event and not Undertaker, Roman and Shane, and it's not the two titles being on the line, because they're more than willing to downgrade the titles. This is to put over Vinces favourites and I don't mean Seth and Lynch.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Hot opener. Good finish. That combo will forgive a lot of the middle. 

The 24/7 stuff was still mildly entertaining. I liked the Street Profits interview where they want the smoke (the other segments were weak). Hmmm... Maria was actually decent but the rest was clunky because Rollins/Becky don’t seem to be clicking yet. The 6-man was an alright go. 

All in all, a decent show carried by the book end segments.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*



deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Other than the opener and The Undertaker segment and the AJ heel turn, this show was yet another steaming pile of garbage. Also this Seth and Beck crap is cringeworthy and I’m so sick and tired of the new day


Seth Rollins, the top champion in the company, and Becky Lynch, the top woman's champion, were in a 20+ minute segment with _Maria and Mike Kanellis_, that was as bad as anything they've ever put out. The last time they had a top guy in the company do a segment that woeful was what, Katie Vick? 

This Seth/Becky romance crap is the dictionary definition of cheesy, sleazy undercard stuff. Its not too far away from Al Snow getting tricked into eating his dog, or Choppa Choppa Your Pee Pee. I'd say its even worse, because they had a husband's wife saying that crap to 2+ million people. Jesus, I understand you wanna haze him for all the mad shit he said on the internet, but why not just cut them if you're gonna waste our damn time with this?! To see Seth and Becky in segments like this is making my mind melt. I don't know who keeps booking these weird segments with wives and girlfriends, I'm gonna guess its Steph and Dana Warrior, and Vince signs off on it because ITS SUCH GOOD SHIT but it is TERRIBLE.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Bullshit. They're gonna put the titles on Corbin and Lacey, if for no other reason than Lacey makes Vinces dick hard and he won't have her fail 3 times in a row. It's just not gonna happen.
> 
> There's a reason THIS is the main event and not Undertaker, Roman and Shane, and it's not the two titles being on the line, because they're more than willing to downgrade the titles. This is to put over Vinces favourites and I don't mean Seth and Lynch.


Lmao. Got Paypal? How much you wanna bet?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

SPCDRI said:


> deathvalleydriver2 said:
> 
> 
> > Other than the opener and The Undertaker segment and the AJ heel turn, this show was yet another steaming pile of garbage. Also this Seth and Beck crap is cringeworthy and I’m so sick and tired of the new day
> ...


Not a fan of the cuck storyline, eh.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*



RainmakerV2 said:


> Lmao. Got Paypal? How much you wanna bet?


No, I don't want to bet, because I don't want to take a chance on losing money, especially based on Vinces whims.

Who would be stupid enough to bet on WWE? This fucking moron can lay groundwork for weeks and weeks and weeks, and then 5 minutes before the match change the winner.

And I sure as hell am not agreeing to some non monetary bet where you make me have a Lacey Evans avatar or something if I lose. No matter how confident I am, I play it safe.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Do they really think this pregnant bs is gonna get either of these two over? Seems like Mike is just getting burried even further, this time by his wife lol



zipperblues said:


> What a stupid way to watch wrestling. You're not their dad, you're a fan.



He's right though. Fans need to stop excepting mediocrity. This was the first RAW I've watched all the way through in over a year and thinks look as bad as ever. The show is just so goofy and hard to watch on every level. Way too overproduced and everybody talk exactly the same way like their reading off of a cue card. Just terrible


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You should be INCENSED that Joe won. What the fuck are you happy for? You want to see Kofi beat his ass and retain at the PPV?


I know he's losing. I said he was losing last week. I still enjoyed watching him choke that pancake tossing geek out tonight. I just can't be upset when Lacey and Corbin are winning the belts in 2 weeks. All I've wanted from this company for years is to push someone I like to the top and they're doing it.

Gotta take what you can get.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*

Love when Pyro works the geeks. Makes for entertaining nights.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*

I'm not working anybody, I'm fucking mad. 



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I know he's losing. I said he was losing last week. I still enjoyed watching him choke that pancake tossing geek out tonight. I just can't be upset when Lacey and Corbin are winning the belts in 2 weeks. All I've wanted from this company for years is to push someone I like to the top and they're doing it.
> 
> Gotta take what you can get.


Again, what are you getting? And I'm talking about with Joe. Not with those two hacks, with JOE. What are you getting? You're getting constant failure. I can't be happy with him beating Kofi when I know what that means. A non title win has never, and will never mean anything. You have to win the title. You HAVE to. 

This is the difference between you and me, you don't care if you like a bunch of geeks as long as they push one person you like. I want EVERYONE I like to be successful. They all deserve their reigns, nobody deserves to get fucked just to prop up somebody else. And I sure as hell don't like how badly it reflects on me when I get stuck rooting for somebody who can't succeed in this business.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*

I enjoyed it for the most part :shrug. Granted, the bar is very low, but still, an improovement

Also, we had one of the worst segments in RAW history between Seth and Becky, seriously that shit is up there with Bayley this is your life, Lashley's Sisters and the Old Day. Just for the hilarity of that this gets a thumbs up :lol


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> I enjoyed it for the most part <img src="https://i.imgur.com/VqmkupW.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Shrug" class="inlineimg" />. Granted, the bar is very low, but still, an improovement
> 
> Also, we had one of the worst segments in RAW history between Seth and Becky, seriously that shit is up there with Bayley this is your life, Lashley's Sisters and the Old Day. Just for the hilarity of that this gets a thumbs up <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


This is a good point. The bar has been dropped so low this year that two good segments make the show tolerable. 

Absolutely massive hole the WWE will have to dig themselves out of for the back half of 2019.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*

Things wouldn't change in 1 week for the entire show and if you think that's possible then you are wanting the impossible.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

I gave it a chance because of the whole heyman thing and watched it without being on the forum 
intriguing opening segment, and the main event was interesting. all the rest was straight up garbage with nonsensical shit. wwe champions losing on tv against the contender before their match at the ppv, the universal champion and the world women champion doing...idk what with some cringe shit, the matches are terribly paced and the 2 out of 3 were insufferable, same for the classic 6 man tag.it's a clusterfuck and the show has little to no structure. 
but ey if it was better than the previous show and their fans are satisfied I guess that's great. but I am not on board with this one. there is so much you can give the benefit of the doubt to this company. I would say "decent" show when you watch it with little expectation and don't try to think abut it logically.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hope next week we get a Becky/Maria hump-a-thon with the 2 cucks chained to the bed wearing these:


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Big fucking deal. If you don't win the title, you're a fucking FAILURE. Joe has FAILED at pro wrestling. I don't give a fuck how he looks on tv. I'm thinking big picture and you're thinking about shit that nobody cares about and nobody remembers.
> 
> You have to win when it COUNTS. No matter how he looks on tv, if he always fails when he gets the big match, he's seen as a jobber. I mean, fuck, look at how many people call Asuka a jobber. How many tv matches has Asuka ever lost? Like.....3? She's probably lost less on television than anyone in the history of the company that I can think of. She never loses on tv, but she can't ever get it done when the title is on the line, so she's a geek. It's that simple.


Understand one thing Joe's legacy in this business will always be what carrying the ROH title in the mid-2000's you could also had the matches with Angle in TNA. Nothing he does in WWE will change that.

The same thing almost happen to CM Punk, Daniel Bryan and AJ Styles.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145903476913799168


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*

Didn't watch.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

> "Maybe next time I'll ask Becky to impregnate me"


Umm...wut?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Glad the Club is back but AJ going for the midcard title seems like a downgrade for him. Good exposure for Ricochet tho and helps build him up.

Becky may as well challenge Brock too. The men around her are such beta cucks.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

So two weeks in a row no Firefly Fun House?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

ste1592 said:


> So two weeks in a row no Firefly Fun House?


FFH is over now. Think they’re gonna debut him at ER or the night after.

There is a minor rumour he is the guy knocking on Aleister Black’s door on SD - if that’s the case then they can all go and fuck themselves. Worst move ever.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*



RainmakerV2 said:


> Its painfully obvious Becky is gonna tap Corbin out at ER. Dunno what you're talking about. Lol.


If that happens, I'll probably stop watching WWE for some time. This would just kill it for me. Corbin and Kairi are literally the only reason for me to even watch WWE.

God, I hope Lacey knocks out Seth and Corbin pins him. That'd be my dream scenario.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Honey Bucket said:


> FFH is over now. Think they’re gonna debut him at ER or the night after.
> 
> There is a minor rumour he is the guy knocking on Aleister Black’s door on SD - if that’s the case then they can all go and fuck themselves. Worst move ever.


I didn't know it's over, did they say that on air?

Yeah, I called it a couple of weeks ago, they'd be so idiotic to put a debuting guy against a re-debuting guy. Marvellous.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I can't help but to think Bobby vs Braun ending was a playbook they tried to take from AEW. I'm sorry but I am not stupid. Sure it was decent but everything else but the Styles heel turn from then felt flat. Not to mention the lazy booking with a tag match turning into a 6 man. Another boring 2/3 falls match with Miz vs Elias. You got a boring Taker promo, sorry big man, I love you and one my top favorite of all time but I will be honest. It should have been just New Day vs Vikings that is it. Don't put Kofi and Joe in the same match two weeks before the damn pay per view. Lacey vs Nattie didn't interest me at all since I knew there would be a cheat job. Around 9:30 Pm, I zoned out. I did get catch god awful Becky/Seth promo and I know Becky is not interest in the power couple storyline and not interested facing someone three pay per view's in a roll and why should she? Seth lost his momentum tonight. Had Mike and Maria out there making fools out of themselves at all. Having Becky making Mike her bitch tonight was not needed. It just adds another man that Becky beat but this time as the Man character and not the Becky Balboa character. Mike looked like a cuck too. 

Also what should have not happened was Kofi passing out to Joe tonight as well. I was excited earlier but then I had hours to think about it. Bad decision, Champions should not lose a match on TV period. 

Tonight was just a click bait Raw again and some fans acutally thought Paul Heyman would have full input in some things on here. No, no really. This is just WWE doing what they have been doing many months. Click bait, grab the audience at home, trick them and they wonder why their ratings are shit because booking decision of tonight. By the don't bring up Street Profits if you had no plan to use them or call them up. Wasted their time too. Raw tonight is getting 3/10 because of AJ Styles heel turn. Vince Mcmahon has tons of work to be done and stop worrying about AEW, stop this wildcard bullshit and actually use Raw stars on Raw and SD on SD.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*



RainmakerV2 said:


> Well duh. Maria is a star. Always has been.


I'm very interested if they plan to keep her on TV now or was she just used for this week in Becky and Seth's magical journey.

Maria was far and away the star in those segments tonight, and they can actually go somewhere with her.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

how many "earlier tonights" were there this episode. jeez louise, we get it, braun strowman did a spot we havent seen in a while.

also, Congrats to nikki (with a big assist from lexi❤) in crushing that rude wannabe carmella. she's just jealous lexi is going to both belts eventually while she's stuck as a meme character in the 24/7 story.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:bosque

Obvious much.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*



TheLooseCanon said:


> I'm very interested if they plan to keep her on TV now or was she just used for this week in Becky and Seth's magical journey.
> 
> Maria was far and away the star in those segments tonight, and they can actually go somewhere with her.


I'm 100% for a Maria push. Her promos tonight were wens3

She was so intense and believable that I think she meant a lot of what she said. Watch this bro






Something changed with her to marry a geek like Mike. I'm guessing she likes wearing the pants lol.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Dave Santos said:


> Technically they are fitting more women on this raw. 4 matches so far with the intergender included.


lol

Good point. But by that reasoning, the best TV show for women's representation would be something like Babestation (if that still exists) because it's all women, all the time. Even though they happen to be in their pants, whoring themselves out for a pound a minute (I assume). 

Alexa v Carmella was an absolute waste of time and pretty insulting to Alexa and the fan base. They have made a point of saying, over and over, that the "Women's Revolution" has put an end to the 30 second matches. Yet, here we are.

Of course, they do this bullshit to the men too. The sheer number of surprise-roll-up finishes we've had in the first 2 minutes of matches recently has been painful. And I'd include the ridiculously fast pinfalls in ALL of the 2/3 Falls matches that we've been subjected to in the last 2 weeks in that.

The 24/7 title changing hands after literally NO offense ... and the matches being a roll-up and NOTHING else ... well, maybe I can put up with that just about, as the whole thing is only there for comedy. But "serious" matches where people are pinned after no offense, or just one quick move? Get the fuck outta here.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I'm 100% for a Maria push. Her promos tonight were wens3
> 
> She was so intense and believable that I think she meant a lot of what she said. Watch this bro
> 
> ...


Damn. Austin could have tapped that.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Well, that RAW was certainly something. Kicking off the show with that brutal Stroman/Lashley match was a smart move. Both guys were having a great match and that spot to destroy the entrance LED video board was sick. Samoa Joe made the WWE Champion unconcious? That was shocking to me in a good six-man tag match. I dont know who the Street Profits are but they were charismatic in their screentime. 

The middle of the show was whatever to me. Some segments that happened for the sake of happening. I enjoyed the 24/7 stuff though as it continues to be entertaining. Drake is now a two-time Champ. The Alexa Bliss/Cross/Carmella stuff was fine for what it was too. Alexa continues to play her role well with Cross gaining momentum now with this storyline continuing to play out. The main event match was fine for it was. AJ Styles turns heel? Who's going to be the #2 babyface of RAW now? Oh wait, the wildcard rule is still in effect so that probably doesn't matter. The segment I was baffled at was of course the Rollins/Becky/Maria and Mike segment. I was left confused at the whole ordeal and think Seth and Becky should be separated. They are not benefiting from this. And Maria and Mike signed a multi-year deal to stay wtih the company and got to do this. Mike was made to look awful out there.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: RAW was still as trash as ever*



bmack086 said:


> Taker appearance is always going to be interesting despite the fact that he can’t go in the ring anymore.
> 
> Strowman & Lashley being entertaining as Hell.
> 
> ...


A miserable human being if you didn't enjoy this Raw :lol GTFO with that garbage fpalm

You've just listed your highlights of the show which basically accumulated one hour of a three hour show, what happened to the other two hours? I know they were shit.

Don't let Paul Heyman's odd sprinkle of stardust fool you, for the majority this show was yet again garbage.

Taker appearance interesting? He's feuding with Shane McMahon for christ sake, what's interesting about that.

Joe was made to look strong but yet again you're having a Champion lose weeks before a PPV, something of which has been far too common recently and fans have shit all over it. Just because Joe did it to Kofi doesn't mean it's ok.

You said yourself the start and ending was good, the rest was the same old crap that people have rightfully criticised for months.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Brock said:


> ops :bosque


That was intentional by WWE. Make no mistake about it. They're claiming accident in a worked manner. They did that because they knew we'd talk about it to give off the notion they aren't worried if they don't mind putting that on the caption.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

WINNING said:


> That was intentional by WWE. Make no mistake about it. They're claiming accident in a worked manner. They did that because they knew we'd talk about it to give off the notion they aren't worried if they don't mind putting that on the caption.


Yeah I did think that as the mistake is in capitals and fairly obvious at another glance.

They're not bothered, tho. Riiiiiight???????? :heyman6


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

greasykid1 said:


> lol
> 
> Good point. But by that reasoning, the best TV show for women's representation would be something like Babestation (if that still exists) because it's all women, all the time. Even though they happen to be in their pants, whoring themselves out for a pound a minute (I assume).
> 
> ...


I have a friend who worked for Babestation. Yes it still exists, the women get 80p a minute from the call charge and the women on screen get a different wage as they aren't the ones manning the phones (just there to get you calling). I think it's still on Freeview too. :lmao


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

ste1592 said:


> So two weeks in a row no Firefly Fun House?


Abigail was on the show last week, not sure if there was an Easter egg this week with another of his Fun House friends appearing in the background of a segment. (I've skimmed the episode so may have missed it)


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

zrc said:


> I have a friend who worked for Babestation. Yes it still exists, the women get 80p a minute from the call charge and the women on screen get a different wage as they aren't the ones manning the phones (just there to get you calling). I think it's still on Freeview too. :lmao


Ouch. So you call up thinking you're getting through to Alexa bliss, and you end up jacking it to Tamina?

Shit.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

Well that was... Interesting.

It wasn't so much the content but more the format that made this more exciting for me. It was far less predictable, which IMO is always half the battle with Live TV. Make me believe it's unscripted and I'm going to take the bait.

Although all-in-all there were some solid segments last night. The opening was better than your usual trash, the Taker promo felt good, LOVED Maria (though I cringe for where this Becky/Seth thing is going, they're both so very, very painful), and of course the AJ turn was good stuff.

Enjoyed it, here's hoping it's Heyman's doing and the start of his direction.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

greasykid1 said:


> Ouch. So you call up thinking you're getting through to Alexa bliss, and you end up jacking it to Tamina?
> 
> Shit.


Like when folks would ring the WWF Hotline expecting Undertaker and instead they'd get Mantaur. :lmao


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

didnt mind raw but my bars set very low because idc about workrate guys


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

zrc said:


> Like when folks would ring the WWF Hotline expecting Undertaker and instead they'd get Mantaur. :lmao


I'd've fapped >


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Heel AJ, love it! The Club back together, love it even more!

I'm conflicted, on the one hand I don't want Kofi's reign to end. On the other hand, Joe REALLY should get at least one world title run in WWE, hmm.

The Stuff with Mike and Maria is pretty cringey and I'm not sure that I like where they're taking the Seth/Becky stuff. Also they don't seem 100% into it either.

That Braun/Lashley ending was EPIC!!

If they're going to make the Mixed Tag match an extreme rules match, then go both ways on it. Let the guys get some shots in on the women (and vice versa).

All in all, good episode.


----------



## Sonicyoot (Jan 29, 2019)

*Opinions on Paul Heyman’s RAW?*

What did you all think, was it good, was it bad, or was it the same. 

It may be too early to tell but from what we’ve seen so far, how do you think Paul Heyman’s Raw will fair up against AEW?


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

*Re: Opinions on Paul Heyman’s RAW?*

He still needs to get Rollins and Lynch as far away from the microphone as possible. This segment was cringe worthy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNsD_UvpYxw


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Opinions on Paul Heyman’s RAW?*

I don't think we have enough data to evaluate this yet. Give it some time to see how things change and progress.

We won't be seeing things change all of a sudden.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Opinions on Paul Heyman’s RAW?*

I doubt he had much say in it tbh, having only just started in the job...


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Opinions on Paul Heyman’s RAW?*

No more street prophets. Those guys are like 2x Lio Rushes.


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: Opinions on Paul Heyman’s RAW?*



raymond1985 said:


> He still needs to get Rollins and Lynch as far away from the microphone as possible. This segment was cringe worthy.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNsD_UvpYxw


Bro, I clicked on the link but the idea of listening to Seth Rollings make me close the video. He is just awful.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

*Re: Opinions on Paul Heyman’s RAW?*

Really good apart from the Rollins/Lynch segment. Never seen any couple look so unnatural on screen, you would never believe they were a couple in real life, or had even met each other before, if you didn't know.

The damage from the Strowman/Lashley smash was sold brilliantly, the "Holy shit!" from Corey and the follow up really added to it.

Undertaker's still got it on promos. I really wish they'd transition him to being head of a stable.

24/7 Championship continues to be gold.

Glad they're doing something with Styles. His face character sends me to sleep.

Cesaro beating that little idiot senseless was great.

The burial of Mike Kanelis was devastating. I don't know why you'd do that with someone who you've just re-signed.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Opinions on Paul Heyman’s RAW?*

Great opening but meh the rest of the show.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: Opinions on Paul Heyman’s RAW?*

It was reported that Heyman would start "imminently" not "immediately."

You guys are wasting your time still judging a Vince product that you think is Heyman.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Opinions on Paul Heyman’s RAW?*

Obviously some storylines can't just get dropped outta the blue (I'm all set on Seth/Corbin) so you have to wrap those up to really evaluate the new shit, but overall I liked it


----------



## utvolzac (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Opinions on Paul Heyman’s RAW?*

Too soon to tell. That’s assuming he even started yet.

It’ll take him months just to clean up the current mess before implementing his own ideas. Unless they just do a hard reboot and completely reset


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Vince is still the boss


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Overall a good Raw. 

The Good: Lashley/Braun, Joe choking out Kofi, Cesaro killing No Way Jose on the floor, R-Truth, and AJ/Ricochet.

The Bad : The Street Profits, Shane/Drew crap, Miz/Elias, and the worst thing...Mike and Maria. I hope they dont make Mike and Maria a permanent RAW thing, because those 2 are complete trash.

Funny seeing some trash this show yet were falling over themselves a few days ago for a really bad show. To each their own


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

I know that the bar has been dropped so low that it's not saying much, but that was a massive improvement on the stuff they've been producing recently. Having numerous stories (updates on Braun and Bobby, possibility of an Undertaker appearance, the Drake Maverick stuff, the stuff between Gallows, Anderson, AJ and Ricochet) running through all or part of the show gives you impetus to keep on watching the entire thing, the fact that people in one segment would react to major stuff that happened in previous ones made them seem like real human beings, having people cut promos direct to the camera is always a step in the right direction rather than doing the staring off into the distance thing, and of course a good ol' heel turn to cap things off.

Show still had issues, of course, but my god what a step in the right direction.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Interesting that the first night of Heyman having even some creative control over the product and for the first time in what feels like forever the Miz gets to win a match and look damn fucking good doing it.

Though if WWE are going to the seemingly obvious route of prepping for Bray Wyatt to feud with Miz when he returns to actual in-ring competition I'm going to be very torn because I love them both.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I quite liked The Street Profits, they’ll be fun playing off of The Uso’s and New Day. But I haven’t really seen them before and I can see how they could have irritated some. 

The real stars were Drake and Truth though.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Renee was looking mighty fine last night :banderas


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Renee was looking mighty fine last night :banderas


That "fuck me now" leather skirt drives me nuts.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

HankHill_85 said:


> That "fuck me now" leather skirt drives me nuts.


Indeed


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

So glad they finally turned AJ Heel that was my moment of the night, About damn time too, We might just get that to rematch with Seth by SS or Clash of Champions.

Alexa making Carmella look stupid was great, I can't believe they let Carmella pick up a fluke win storyline purpose or not!


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

I actually enjoyed Raw last night.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

So I don't like making threads and normally keep shit to myself but... does anyone else find it weird Wyatt has been forgiving EVERY single feud... EXCEPT the Undertaker? Surely he is planning on attacking Taker at ER and causing them to lose, right?


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Worst part this week's RAW was the Maria/Mike/Seth/Becky portion (on an otherwise solid show). The Becky/Seth promo/backstage segment was horrendous. Those two appear to have zero chemistry-- I doubt the relationship will last.


----------



## cewfa85 (Jun 5, 2019)

It was intense, that's for sure. There are very few moments that make me yell at the TV and leave my mouth hanging open.


----------



## Popping Off (Jul 5, 2019)

Funny enough I just did a podcast where we talked alot about the super increase in intensity and immediate switch on from Heyman and Bischoff taking over, best set of live weeklys in so long....


----------

